# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Prej erresires ne drite!

## INDRITI

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Allahu i madheruar thote ne kuranin e tij te shenjte:"Kush kerkon fe tjeter pervec Islamit nuk do i pranohet dhe ne diten e gjukimit do te jete prej te humburve"
Po ashtu ne shume vende ne kuran thuhet"Qe ju kemi nxjere prej erresirave ne drite" Po valle perse prej erresirave e jo erresires? Sepse erreira ke shume , injoranca eshte erresira me e madhe, padrejtesia eshte nje tjeter errresire, shtremberimi i se vertetes eshte erresire me vete, erresira e nates eshte erresire me vete...
po Driten valle perse e permend ne njenjes? sepse drita e zotit eshte vetem nje Eshte feja qe ju shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Ishakut , Jakubit, Musait, Isait dhe qe u plotesua me ardhjen e Profetit Muhammed as.
Shume njerez te etur per te verteten dhe te verbuar nga erresirat e ndryshme kane arritur ta gjejne kete drite, dhe ne ishalla do permendim ketu disa konvertime ne Islam dhe i lutem Zotit qe ashtu si ketyre tju tregoje rrugen e vertete edhe mjaft te tjereve qe lodhen tashme duke e kerkuar.
Uroj qe te kenaqeni me postet ne vazhdim.
Indriti.

----------


## INDRITI

Kryeprifti Viacheslav Polosin, prift i ipeshkvisë Kaluga, i cili tani drejton administratën e Komitetit për Relacione me Shoqatat Publike dhe Organizatat Religjioze të Dumës Shtetërore të Federatës Ruse, ka konvertuar në Islam.

“Vendosa ta sjell statusin tim social në një vijë me bindjet e mia”, ka deklaruar Viacheslav Polosin, “Dhe të dëshmoj publikisht se e konsideroj veten pjestarë i një tradite të madhe të besimit të vërtetë të Pejgamberëve të monoteizmit, duke filluar me Ibrahimin alejhis-selam. Dhe këtë e bëj duke mos e konsideruar veten si prift apo si anëtar i ndonjë kishe ortodokse”.

Në të njëjtën kohë Viacheslav Polosin e recitoi formulën tradicionale për të dëshmuar pranimin e tij të Islamit: “Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç All-llahut, dhe se Muhammedi është Pejgamber i Tij”.

Viacheslav Polosin konsideron se shpallja e fundit hyjnore në Tokë është Kur’ani i Shenjtë, i shpallur Pejgamberit të fundit, Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], dhe ai kategorikisht nuk pajtohet me ata të cilët “për disa shkaqe konsiderojnë se teksti arab i Kur’anit të Shenjtë është i huaj për mentalitetin rus”.

Në një intervistë të dhënë për revistën “Musulman”, Viacheslav Polosin ishte bërë një kritik i ashpër i traditës krishtere, e veçanërisht asaj ortodokse. Sipas tij, krishterizmi aludon në “asimilimin e Krijuesit, Zotit, në krijesën e Tij, njeriun”, gjë që është antropomorfizëm.

“Këtu me shekuj kanë ekzistuar ndërmjetës, etër dhe mësues, të cilët, megjithëse nuk ishin profetë, kanë folur në emër të Zotit”, thotë Viacheslav Polosin rreth kultit krishter të shenjtërive, “Dhe kjo praktikë kështu është bërë normë në kishë, sa që është bërë shumë vështirë për ta larguar, kurse për ndonjë person në pozitën e priftit kjo është e pamundur”. Sipas fjalëve të Viacheslav Polosinit, gruaja e tij “plotësisht pajtohet me këtë zgjedhje të vizionit botëror”.

Në mesin e muslimanëvë të cilët kishin ndikim në konvertimin e ish klerikut ortodoks, Polosin është identifikuar personi Geidar Jemal, kurse rrëfimi rreth Qabes së Shenjtë dhe haxhxhit kanë lënë përshtypje të mëdha tek ai. 

Viacheslav Sergeevich Polosin ka lindur në vitin 1956. Në vitin 1979 ai diplomoi në Fakultetin Filozofik të Univerzitetit MGU, kurse në vitin 1984 në Moscow Ecclesiastical Seminary. Ai ishte caktuar si prift dhe shërbyes në famullitë e ipeshkvive të Azisë Qëndrore dhe të rajonit Kaluga. Në vitin 1990 u afirmua në nivel të kryepriftit. Në të njëjtin vit u zgjodh si deputet i popullit në Parlamentin e ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik nga rajoni Kaluga dhe udhëhoqi Komitetin e lirisë së ndërgjegjes.

Gjatë punës në Bashkimin Sovjetik, ai diplomoi në Akademinë diplomatike të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme dhe e mbrojti disertacionin e tij në temën: “Kisha Ortodokse Ruse dhe shteti në Bashkimin Sovjetik, 1971-1991”. Prej vitit 1993 ishte i punësuar në stafin e Dumës Shtetërore në relacione me shoqatat publike dhe organizatat religjioze. Ishte anëtar i Lëvizjes Krishtere Demokratike Ruse dhe anëtar i Këshillit të Organizatave Krishtere. Në vitin 1991 ai u largua nga Ipeshkvia Kaluga, kurse që nga viti 1995 nuk ka kryer detyrën në liturgjitë.

Në intervistën e tij për revistën “Musulman” ai zyrtarisht e quan veten musliman: “Unë besoj se Kur’ani është Shpallja e fundit në Tokë, e cila i është shpallur Pejgamberit Muhammed. Nuk ka zot tjetër pos All-llahut, dhe Muhammedi është i Dërguar i Tij”.

Viacheslav Polosin është autor i shumë punimeve shkencore nga lëmia e historisë, politikës, religjionit dhe filozofisë. Në shkurt të vitit 1999 ai mbrojti edhe një disertacion tjetër në temën: “Dialektika e miteve dhe krijimi politik i miteve”. Pikëpamjet e tij themelore filozofike janë prezentuar në librin e tij “Miti, Religjioni dhe Shteti”.

----------


## INDRITI

Dr. Xhefri Lleng (Jeffrey Lang) është profesor i matematikës në Universitetin e Kanzasit, një prej universiteteve më të mëdha në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ai ka filluar udhëtimin e vet fetar më 30 janar 1954, kur është lindur në një familje romano-katolike në Bridgefort, Konektikat. Nëpër shkolla katolike i kanë kaluar 18 vitet e para të jetës së tij, të cilat e kanë lënë atë me shumë pyetje pa përgjigje lidhur me Zotin dhe fenë krishtere, thotë Lleng duke rrëfyer tregimin e tij se si ka arritur deri te Islami.

“Sikurse shumica e fëmijëve mbrapa në të 60-tat e vonshme dhe 70-tat e hershme, edhe unë fillova të pyetem për të gjitha vlerat që i kishim në atë kohë politike, sociale dhe religjioze”, thotë Lleng. “Kam qenë kundërshtar ndaj të gjitha institucioneve që shoqëria i konsideronte të shenjta duke përfshirë edhe Kishën Katolike”, thotë ai.

Deri në kohën kur ai arrin të 18-tat, Lleng veç më ishte bërë axhami i plotë ateist. “Nëse ka Zot dhe Ai është i Gjithmëshirshëm dhe më i dashuri, pse atëherë ka vuajtje në këtë botë? Pse Ai nuk na dërgon neve thjesht në Xhennet? Pse të krijon gjithë këta njerëz që të vuajnë?” Këto ishin pyetjet që i vinin në mendjen e tij në ato ditë. 

Si profesor i matematikës në Universitetin e San Franciscos, Lleng gjeti fenë e tij, ku Zoti më në fund është realitet. Kjo i është treguar atij prej ca shokëve muslimanë që ai kishte takuar po në atë universitet. “Ne bisedonim rreth fesë, unë ua parashtroja pyetjet e mia, dhe kam qenë me të vërtetë i befasuar lidhur me atë se si aq kujdesshëm ata i vlerësonin përgjigjet e tyre”, thotë Lleng.

Dr. Lleng kishte takuar një student saudian me pamje mbretërore, Mahmud Kendil (Mahmoud Qandeel), i cili kishte tërhequr vëmendjen e tërë klasës në momentin kur ai kishte hyrë në të. Kur Lleng e kishte pyetur një pyetje lidhur me hulumtimet mjekësore, Kendil i ishte përgjigjur pyetjes në gjuhën angleze të folur në mënyrë perfekte dhe me vetësigurim të madh. 

اdokush e njihte Kendilin - kryetari i bashkësisë, shefi policor dhe njeriu i rëndomtë. Së bashku, profesori dhe studenti, kishin qenë në të gjitha vendet shkëlqyese ku nuk kishte hare apo gëzim por vetëm buzëqeshje. Dhe në fund Kendili befasisht ia ka dhënë Kur’anin dhe ca libra për Islamin. Lleng vet e lexon Kur'anin, gjen vetë rrugën deri te salla studentore për namaz në universitet, dhe në të vërtetë dorëzohet pa shumë kundërshtim. Ai ka qenë i mundur prej Kur’anit. Dy kaptinat e para janë shkak për këtë ndeshje e cila qe gjë fascinuese.

“Piktorët mund të bëjnë pikturë të atillë, ashtu që sytë e një portreti të duken sikur janë duke të përcjellur ty prej një vendi në tjetër, por cili autor mund të shkruajë një libër të shenjtë që parashikon ndryshimet e tua të përditshme?… اdo natë unë do të formuloja pyetje dhe kundërshtime, dhe disi zbuloja përgjigjen ditën që vinte pas. Dukej sikur autori t’i lexonte idetë e mia dhe i shënonte me kohë në rreshta adekuat për leximin tim të ardhshëm. Unë e kam takuar veten time në ato faqe…”

Lleng e kryen namazin vazhdimisht pesë herë në ditë dhe gjen në të shumë kënaqësi shpirtërore. Ai e vlerëson namazin e sabahut si një nga ritualet më të bukura lëvizëse në Islam. “Duket sikur përkohësisht e lëshon këtë botë dhe komunikon me engjëjt në këndimin lavdërues ndaj Zotit para agimit.”

Në pyetjen se si ai e konsideron recitimin e Kur’anit aq të mrekullueshëm, kur ai është në gjuhën arabe, e cila është krejtësisht e huaj për të, ai përgjigjet: “Pse foshnja ndjen rehati prej zërit të nënës së vet?” Ai thotë që leximi i Kur’anit i ka dhënë shumë qetësim dhe fuqi në kohëra të vështira. Prej atëherë e më tutje, feja ka qenë çështje e praktikës për rritjen shpirtërore të Llengut.

Në anën tjetër, Lleng ka vazhduar karierën në matematikë. Ai ka marrë diplomën për magjistër dhe doktoraturë prej Universitetit Përdju (Purdue). Lleng thotë se çdoherë ka qenë i fascinuar prej matematikës. “Matematika është logjikuese. Ajo përbëhet prej përdorimit të fakteve dhe figurave për të gjetur përgjigje konkrete”, thotë Lleng. “Kjo është mënyra në të cilën mendja ime punon, dhe është frustrale kur unë ballafaqohem me gjëra që nuk kanë përgjigje konkrete. Duke patur një mendje që pranon ide me meritë faktuale, kjo bën që të besuarit në një religjion të jetë i vështirë, sepse shumica e religjioneve kërkojnë që të kesh besim”, thotë ai.

Si këshilltar në fakultet për “Bashkësinë e studentëve muslimanë”, Lleng thotë se e vlerëson veten si një ndërlidhës ndërmjet studentëve dhe universitetit të tyre. Ai merr leje prej autoriteteve universitare për mbajtjen e ligjëratave islame. “Qëllimi i bërjes këshilltar fakultativ i tyre është që të ndihmohen ata në plotësimin e nevojave të tyre sa i takon të përshtaturit kulturës amerikane dhe procedurave të universitetit. Ata e çmojnë mundësinë për përmirësimin e koncepteve të gabuara”, thotë ai.

Lleng është martuar para 12-të viteve me një femër saudiane, Raika. Ai ka shkruar disa libra për Islamin, të cilat janë më të lexuarat në bashkësinë muslimane në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Një prej librave të tij më kryesorë është: “Edhe engjëjt pyesin”, “Një udhëtim drejt Islamit në Amerikë”. Në këtë libër, Dr. Lleng ndan me lexuesit e tij shumë ndriçime të papritura mendore që janë shpalosur për të gjatë zbulimit të vetvetes së tij, dhe progresin brenda fesë islame.

----------


## INDRITI

Kjo teme eshte ne vijim do ju lutem anetareve muslimane qe kane artikuj ne lidhje me kete teme ti postojne ne vijim me qellim qe te mos hapen me shume se nje teme.
Indriti.

----------


## INDRITI

“… Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe…” (El-Maide: 3)




Feja romano-katoliko është fe ritualistike, profane dhe besim politik. 

Nga lartë është e diktuar nga papa, kurse poshtë nga prifti. Nëse një musliman hyn në kishën katolike, do të ishte si hyrje në botë tjetër. Do të gjente banka të renditura ku ulen adhuruesit, dritare me xhama shumëngjyrëshe, me ndoshta shfaqje nga Krishti në kryq, dhe ashtu më tutje. Në disa kisha më të vjetra mund të hasni shtatore madhështore me figura prej Krishtit dhe shenjëtarëve, Marisë, nënës së Krishtit, dhe ashtu me radhë. Shërbimet e kishës janë kryesisht rituale fjalamane, këndime dhe lutje të Krishtit apo Marisë, e ndonjëherë edhe shenjëtarëve. Kjo ishte edhe bota ime, ku u rrita dhe jetova në kohën më të gjatë të jetës sime. 

Nëse më pyetni se përse u konvertova në Islam, përgjigjja ime do të jetë e pafundshme. Sido që të jetë, nëse më pyetni se ç’më shtyri mua në besimin islam, do të them: të  kthehemi mbrapa; ballafaqimi i parë ishte leximi i Biblës, në moshën dhjetëvjeçare. Ulesha i hutuar, duke e dëgjuar Biblën në kasetofon. Pasi mbaronte, e ktheja kasetën prej fillimit, duke shpresuar se do ta kuptoj atë që pak më parë e kisha lexuar. Por, pa fat. Të dielave përcillja predikimet përmes televizionit dhe shpërndaja Bibla falas sa mundesha (sa do të mundeshte një djalosh dhjetëvjeçar). Pranoja letra falënderuese dhe bekim, dhe këto më shtynë të ndjehem mirë. Kjo vazhdoi një vit, apo më shumë, derisa së fundi fillova të ndjehem shumë i irituar, i humbur dhe, të them të drejtën, i mërzitur me këtë gjë. Si rezultat i kësaj, e nxora Biblën prej komodos për rroba. Do ta shfletoja ndonjëherë me kureshtje kur isha fëmijë apo adoleshent. E pranova faktin se, në realitet, asnjëherë nuk do ta kuptoj atë Bibël. Për këtë u binda shumë vonë, pasi u bëra musliman. Vetëm atëherë fillova ta përmirësoj kuptimin e Biblës. 

Ajo çka më hutonte mua kur e lexoja Biblën, ishte mospërputhja mes librit dhe asaj që më kishin mësuar tërë jetën priftërit dhe mësuesit e fesë. Kuptova se gati çdo aspekt i besimit tim ishte i dyshimtë, apo nuk kishte asnjë kuptim me atë çka referon Bibla. Tërë atë që kisha mësuar, prej bërthamës, ishte gënjeshtër. Kjo më çoi deri në atë pikë të jetës sime, sa që isha pesimist dhe cinik ndaj fesë. E përqeshja fenë time kur isha adoleshent, atëherë kur shkoja në kishë duke përtypur çamçakëz, dhe kur pjesërisht merrja pjesë në shërbimet e kishës. Do të mumuritja me përmendje të thjeshtë ndaj Zotit apo Krishtit. Nuk dija më, se në çka besoj. E vetmja gjë në të cilën isha i sigurtë ishte Zoti, të Cilin nuk e kuptoja atëherë, e që e kuptoj tash. Habitshmëria ime, duke filluar prej moshës dhjetëvjeçare, do ta shpejtonte zbulimin e të vërtetës, dhe së fundi, do të më dërgon në fenë e quajtur Islam.  

Ndeshja e parë me njerëz muslimanë, ishte përmes marrëdhënieve të punës. Ngrohtësia dhe bujaria e tyre e vodhën zemrën time, apo kujtimi lojal i tyre ndaj All-llahut me thëniet e ndryshme, si për shembull: El-hamdulil-lah (Falënderimi i takon All-llahut) apo Insha’All-llah (nëse don All-llahu). Asnjëherë nuk kam hasur njërëz me aq shumë besim, dhe të cilët gjithmonë shprehin kujtimin ndaj All-llahut. Mirësinë, bujarinë dhe mëshirën e natyrshme do t’i zbuloj më vonë, kur do të bëhem musliman. Desha të bëhem si ata. Kjo është gjëja që i tërheq njerëzit të bëhen muslimanë. Kjo është ajo që më tërhoqi mua. Fillova të mësoj pak për Islamin. Sa më shumë të dija, ajo aq më shumë më shtynte të mësoj. Një kohë të gjatë e mësoja Islamin përmes librave të shkruar nga muslimanët dhe nga Kurani i Shenjtë. Asnjëri nuk e dinte se unë po e mësoj Islamin, dhe nuk dinin as se isha i interesuar shumë për të. Nuk doja asnjë ndërhyrje nga muslimanët, e sidomos nga shokët e mi kristianë dhe çifutë. E dija se i vetmi i Cili do të më udhëhiqte dhe do të më ndihmonte lidhur me kërkimin tim, është vetëm All-llahu. 

Sikur që kalonte koha, dituria ime zgjerohej në mbretërinë e të vërtetave, dhe u bë si e panjohur. Islami u bë një forcë, një magnet i cili më tërhiqte gjithnjë e më afër tij. Mendimi tek All-llahu ishte gjëja e vetme gjatë tërë ditës, edhe kur zgjohesha nga gjumi, po edhe kur shtrihesha të flejë. Islami u ngulit në intelektin dhe në zemrën time, kurse pasioni im ndaj Islamit u rrit. Në fund e mësova suren  Ihlas. Edhe pse ende nuk isha musliman, përmes librave mësohesha se si të falem, dhe e recitoja të vetmen lutje (sure) që e dija. Ndjeja nevojë të madhe për t’ju drejtuar Krijuesit të Plotëfuqishëm që të më falë dhe të më udhëzojë në rrugën e cila është më e mirë për mua. 

Që atëherë e tutje, shkoja në pushime duke marrë Kur’anin me vete. Në një udhëtim të tillë, i vetmuar në shtet të huaj, u sëmura seriozisht. Isha i shtrirë në krevat një muaj, çdo ditë duke humbur nga ndonjë kilogram. I ballafaquar me vdekjen dhe me gjithë agoninë time, nuk harroja t’i lutem All-llahut që mos të lejojë të vdes unë në një gjendje të tillë, kur akoma nuk isha bërë musliman. Mundohesha të mësoj gjithçka që është e mundur. Tash besoj se kjo ishte “thirrje për zgjuarje” për mua nga i Gjithmëshirshmi. Kjo do të thotë se jeta është shumë e shkurtër që t’i lësh punët, që don t’i bësh, të pakryera. Asnjëherë nuk e din se a do ta mbërrish të nesërmen. Dy javë pas kthimit tim në Kanada, El-hamdulil-lah, iu ktheva Islamit. 

Falënderoj All-llahun që nuk vdiqa para se ta shprehi Shehadetin: “Esh’hedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah ve esh’hedu enne Muhammeden abduhu ve resuluhu.” (Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç All-llahut dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij). 

All-llahu është i Plotëfuqishëm. Ai u jep njerëzve shumë gjasa dhe shenja. 

Islami është sikur mjekësia. E ndërron sjelljen e panatyrshme (jonormale) dhe e qetëson shpirtin e besimtarit. Islami është besim i vërtetë dhe Kur’ani është udhëheqësi i të gjitha aspekteve të jetës. Kur’ani i dha përgjigje të gjitha pyetjeve të mia. E lehtësoj hutimin tim dhe u bë i kuptueshëm dhe i qartë. Asnjëherë nuk kisha ditur se ekziston besim i cili është krejtësisht i vërtetë më formën më të pastër. Ah, sikur i tërë njerëzimi të kupton se kjo e vërtetë është besimi islam. 

E lus All-llahun që të gjithëve, po edhe ata që nuk janë muslimanë, të na udhëzojë në rrugë të drejtë. Në rrugën e të gjithë pejgamberëve të All-llahut, përfshirë edhe Ibrahimin, Nuhin, Musain, Isain dhe Muhammedin (paqja e All-llahut qoftë mbi gjithë ata). Amin! 

Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç All-llahut, i Cili është një, dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij!

----------


## INDRITI

Kur një vajzë e mirë krishtere të konvertohet në Islam dhe të martohet për një musliman, kjo është një punë shumë e madhe! Por, më tepër se kaq, ajo ishte shkak për konvertim edhe të prindërve të saj, përafërsisht gjithë pjesës tjetër të tërë familjes së saj dhe rreth 30 mikeshave dhe fqinjëve



Aisha Bhutta rri ulur në një kolltuk në dhomën e saj të madhe të banesës së saj në Cowcaddens, Glasgow (Skoci). Muret janë të zbukuruara me ajete nga Kur’ani, me një orë të posaçme e cila ka për qëllim përkujtimin e familjes për kohën e namazit dhe fotografi të qytetit të ndershëm Mekkes.

Sytë e kaltërta të ndritshme të Aishes shkëlqejnë me dritë të cilën vetëm besimtari e posedon. Fytyra e saj është pikërisht ashtu siç janë skotlandezët – jo e pandjeshme, humoristike, por mirë e mbuluar me nikab.

Kur një vajzë e mirë krishtere të konvertohet në Islam dhe të martohet për një musliman, kjo është një punë shumë e madhe! Por, më tepër se kaq, ajo ishte shkak për konvertim edhe të prindërve të saj, përafërsisht gjithë pjesës tjetër të tërë familjes së saj dhe rreth 30 mikeshave dhe fqinjëve. Familja e saj ishte krishtere, me të cilën Rogerët rregullisht vizitonin takimet e Salvation Army. Kur të gjithë tinejxherët e Britanisë puthnin fotografitë e George Michaelit, Rogerët kishin fotografinë e Jezusit në mur. Prapëseprap, ajo kishte zbuluar se krishterizmi nuk ishte plotësisht kënaqës, se kishte aq shumë pyetje pa përgjigje dhe ishte ndjerë si e pakënaqur për shkak të mungesës së strukturës së disiplinuar të besimit të saj. 

Aisha për herë të parë u takua me burrin e saj të ardhshëm, Muhammed Bhutta, kur i kishte 10 vjet. Ajo ishte blerës i rregullt në shitoren të cilën e mbante familja e tij. Do ta shihte nga mbrapa se si falet. “Ekzistonte tek unë një shqetësim për atë që ai e bënte. Më tha se ai është musliman. I thashë: “ا’është muslimani?” Më vonë, me ndihmën e tij filloi që më thellë të shikojë në Islam. Kur i mbushi 17 vjet, lexoi tërë Kur’anin në gjuhën arabe. “Gjithçka që kam lexuar”, thotë ajo “kishte kuptim”. 

Vendosi që të kalojë në Islam kur kishte 16 vjet. “Kur shqiptova shehadetin mu duk sikur të ketë rënë një barrë e madhe nga supet e mia dhe të jetë hudhur larg meje. U ndjeva sikur të isha foshnje e posalindur.” Edhe përskaj kalimit të saj në Islam, prindërit e Muhammedit ishin kundër asaj martese. Në të shikonin sikur në një grua perëndimore e cila do t’ua mashtrojë djalin dhe do ta çojë në rrugë të shtrembërt; ajo ishte, siç besonte babai i Muhammedit, “armiku më i madh”. Sidoqoftë, çifti u kurorëzua në xhaminë lokale. Aisha kishte veshur veshjen islame të qepur nga dora e vjehrrës së saj. Motrat morën pjesë gjatë kurorëzimit, por babai refuzoi ta bëjë atë. Por me ndihmën e nënës së tij, e cila ishte e impresionuar nga leximi i Kur’anit që e bënte Aisha dhe mbajtja mend e gjuhës Punjabi, Aisha shumë shpejt u bë anëtare e kësaj familjeje.

Prindërit e Aishes, Michael i Marjory Rogers, morën pjesë në kurorëzimin, por më shumë ishin të brengosur për mënyrën në të cilën ishte veshur vajza e tyre (veshja tradicionale pakistaneze), se sa ç’do të thonë fqinjtë. Gjashtë vjet më vonë, Aisha pranoi misionin që të njoftojë prindërit e saj për Islamin, përderisa për motrën e vet thotë se “ende punon me të”. “Burri im dhe unë punojmë me prindërit e mi që t’i njoftojmë me Islamin dhe ata kishin parë ndryshimet tek unë, siç është përgjigjja në fjalën e tyre, etj.”

Nëna e saj shumë shpejtë shkon hapave të saj. Marjory Rogers ndërroi emrin e saj në Sumeja dhe u bë muslimane besnike. “Veshi hixhabin dhe gjithnjë falet në kohë dhe asgjë nuk i intereson më shumë se sa lidhja e saj me Zotin.”

Babai i Aishes kaloi një fazë paksa më të vështirë, por ajo shfrytëzoi ndihmën e muslimanes së re. “Nëna ime dhe unë dinim të ulemi në krevat dhe t’i rrëfejmë babait tim mbi Islamin. Kështu njëherë u ulëm në krevatin në kuzhinë dhe ai na tha: “Cilat fjalë thuhen kur të bëhesh musliman?” Nëna ime dhe unë thjeshtë kërcyem nga gëzimi.

Tre vjet më pas vëllai i Aishes konvertoi “përmes telefonit”, pastaj pasuan edhe bashkëshortja dhe fëmijët e tij, pastaj djali i motrës saj. Nuk mbeti me kaq. Kur familja e saj konvertoi, Aishja kaloi në Cowcaddens. Për çdo muaj, për 13 vite të tëra, Aishja mbante ligjërata për skotlandezet. Ishte shkaktare për kalimin e rreth 30 personave në Islam. Vinin gra me të kaluar mjaft të bujshme. ثshtë interesante të përmendet se një zonjë nga Univerziteti i Glasgowit dhe katolike e mëparshme merrte pjesë në ligjëratat e Aishes vetëm nga kureshtja, sepse duhej të bënte ca hulumtime. Pas gjashtë muajsh ajo kaloi në Islam, duke përfunduar se krishterizmi kishte shumë lëshime logjike. Jo sikur Aishja, Trudy zgjodhi që mos të vesh hixhabin, duke e konsideruar këtë si misinterpretim të Kur’anit. Familja e saj gjithashtu nuk e din se ajo ka konvertuar.

Burri i saj, Muhammed Bhutta, tani 41 vjeçar, nuk i ka mundësitë e njëjta sikur Aishja. Nganjëherë ndihmon në restorantin familjar, por qëllimi i tij kryesor është që të sigurojë që fëmijët e tij dhe të Aishes, të pestë, të rriten si muslimanë të drejtë. Vajza më e madhe e tyre, Safija, katërmbëdhjetë vjeçare, një ditë kishte takuar në rrugë një grua dhe i kishte ndihmuar që t’ia mbajë gjërat. Gruaja kishte marrë pjesë në ligjëratat e Safijes dhe kishte kaluar në Islam.

“Të them sinqerisht, asnjëherë nuk jam penduar për kalimin tim në Islam”, thotë Aishja. “اdo martesë ka baticat dhe zbaticat e veta dhe nganjëherë duhet diçka që t’ju shtyjë përpara. Por i Dërguari [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: “اdo vështirësi ka fundin e saj”. Prandaj kur të kaloni një periudhë të vështirë, pritne fundin e saj”.

Muhammedi është romantik: “Ndjej se deri tani kemi përjetuar së bashku shekuj të tërë dhe se asnjëherë nuk guxojmë të ndahemi. Sipas Islamit, nuk jeni partnerë dhe bashkëudhëtarë vetëm në këtë jetë, por gjithashtu edhe në Xhennet, përgjithmonë! E dini, kjo është diçka shumë e mirë…”

----------


## INDRITI

Shkruar nga motra Sophie Jenkins, Britani e Madhe 



Jam e lindur në një familje mesatare të shoqërisë angleze, nëna ime ishte (dhe akoma është) amvise, kurse babai im punonte në një firmë elektronike (ai tani është ligjerues në inxhinierinë elektronike). Babai im ka një të kaluar katolike, kurse nëna ime protestante. Ata të dy ndanin një kohë të shkurtër në kishën Kuaker në vitet e hershme të viteve të shtatëdhjeta, por pas një kohe ata u bënë rrënjësisht ateistë dhe religjioni më asnjeherë nuk u permend në shtëpinë tonë, e lëre më që të praktikohet. Megjithatë, prindërit e mi kishin vendosur që të na përkrahin nëse ne fëmijët dëshirojmë të bëhemi religjioz kur të rritemi. 

Që nga mosha e re unë kam besuar në Zot, përkundër asaj që nuk isha rritur në këtë besim, por ende e kam të afërt atë ndjenjë të refuzimit të asaj që na mësonin në shkollën krishtere në të cilën unë shkoja, kur mendoja se ajo ishte jo në rregull. Unë nuk kam besuar në Jezu Krishtin apo në Shpirtin e shenjtë, e tërë ajo më dukej e shtrembërt. Por në shkollë na thonin se kjo ishte rruga e vetme e drejtë, se të gjitha religjionet tjera ishin të gabueshme. Pra, isha shumë e hutuar. Kur je femijë i vogël mendon se gjithçka që thonë të moshuarit është e vërtetë, pa përjashtime, dhe se kjo duhet të pranohet si realitet. Por unë nuk mundesha këtë assesi ta pranoj kështu dhe, me siguri përmes ndonjë urtësie, vendosa që besimin tim në NJث ZOT ta mbaj vetëm për vete. Ndjehesha fajtore për besimin në diçka që është e “gabuar”, ndjehesha e turpëruar dhe shpresoja e lutesha se së shpejti do të ndalesha nga të qenurit heretik. Kur isha e re isha shumë e ekspozuar nga frika e “Fundamentalizmit Islam”, posaqërisht nga afera e Salman Ruzhdisë. Në përgjithësi isha shumë e frikësuar nga muslimanët. Ishin dy fëmijë muslimanë në shkollën fillore ku mësoja unë, por ata e mbanin besimin e tyre ne vete, përveq faktit që fëmiu më i vogël, Aliu, refuzonte që të lutet në Asamblenë. 

Unë gjithmonë i jam lutur Zotit që të ma tregojë rrugën e vërtetë, gjithmonë i jam drejtuar Zotit për ndihmë, nuk ka pasur aspak dyshim në mendjen time se Zoti ekziston. Gjatë kësaj kohe unë isha në moshën njëmbëdhjetë apo dymbëdhjetë vjeçare, kurse në shkollën e mesme fillova të kuptoj se ndoshta besimi im në një Zot nuk ishte i gabueshëm. Në atë kohë akoma nuk kisha dëgjuar diç më tepër për Islamin, e tërë ajo që e “dija” rreth tij ishte se ai ishte një religjion i dhunshëm që e trajton gruan si ndytësirë. Neve na mësonin në shkollë se Islami ishte përhapur përmes shpatës (me fjalë tjera, me mjete të dhunshme dhe përmes forcës), se gratë në Islam ishin pronë e tundshme të simbolizuara nga veshja e tyre, dhe se muslimanët e adhuronin Muhammedin (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem). Isha vërtetë e neveritur sa herë që shihja grua muslimane duke blerë diçka në Mançester (janë disa muslimane në vendin tim). Mendoja, “si mund t’ia bësh këtë vetvetes?” Isha vërtetë e zemëruar. Ata na mësonin një gjë të vërtetë, se muslimanët besojnë në vetëm një Zot, diçka që me të vërtetë nuk e dija më parë. 

Kam shikuar në të gjitha zakonet e religjioneve tjera, siç janë Hebreizmi, Hinduizmi dhe Budizmi, por ato dukeshin si të shpikura nga njerëzit dhe kontradiktore. Sidoqoftë, një ditë nuk e di se ç’farë më goditi, por vetëm ndjeva se duhet të kontrolloj se vallë ajo që kisha mësuar ishte e vërtetë apo jo. Isha gjithashtu kurioze sepse më kishin thënë se muslimanët besojnë në një Zot dhe dëshiroja të shoh se vallë ishte kjo e vërtetë apo jo. E pash librin Elementet e Islamit në librarinë lokale dhe fshehurazi e mora me vete. Kërkova menjëherë kaptinën e cila kishte të bëjë me gruan muslimane. Isha absolutisht e mahnitur nga ajo që lexova, ishte krejtësisht e kundërt nga ajo që kisha dëgjuar për Islamin dhe gratë, dhe ishte gjëja më e mirë që kisha dëgjuar deri atëherë. Nuk kisha dyshim rreth asaj që lexova, e dija se ishte e vërtetë, e dija thellë në zemrën time se të gjitha lutjet e mia ishin të përgjigjura. Islami ishte e vërteta që e kisha kërkuar gjatë tërë jetës time! Por akoma ndjehesha keq për këtë gjë, faji i vjetër nga ditët e shkollës fillore më bënë që të rrëqethem prapë; si mundesha të besoj në këtë religjion të “gabuar”? U mundova të gjej ndonjë argument që t’i “dëshmoj” vetes se Islami nuk ishte e verteta, por kjo ishte e pamundur: të gjitha librat që tregonin gjëra negative për Islamin, unë veç e dija se ato gënjenin; të gjitha librat që tregonin gjëra pozitive për Islamin, e dija se janë duke e treguar të vërtetën. 

Vendosa se unë patjetër duhet të bëhem muslimane, ndonëse nuk do të mund të emërtoheja si e tillë, dhe nuk i tregova askujt. Lexoja çdo libër që më binte në dorë. Njëherë e mora një kopje të përkthyer të Kur’anit nga libraria, por nuk mundesha ta kuptoj pasi që ishte në gjuhën e vjetër angleze e jo në anglishten bashkëkohore. Kjo nuk më largoi, e dija se ai ishte vetëm një përkthim, dhe ajo pak që kuptova prej tij më kënaqi shumë. E dija se Islami është për jetën dhe se këtu nuk ka kthim prapa, ashtuqë vërtetë duhej të isha e sigurtë për atë vendim. Kalova dy vite e gjysmë duke e studijuar atë para se të hy rastësisht në nje dhomë chati (bisedash) në Janar të vitit 1997. Dhe ajo ishte gjëja që do të më ndryshojë jetën. Ishte kjo një dhomë bisedash islame dhe njerëzit aty ishin shumë ndihmës. Herën e dytë kur shkova atje deklarova SHEHADETIN (deklaratë e besimit që e bën njeriun musliman) para njerëzve që ishin nga tërë bota. 

Tregimi im u shpërnda si një zjarr i flakët, pranoja e-maile nga mbarë bota duke më përuruar për këtë veprim dhe kjo ishte me të vertete frikësuese në atë kohë. Ndjehesha sikur të isha njeri me famë dhe se isha nën vështrim. Atë kohë unë veç më isha e diagnostifikuar me depresion klinik, ndjehesha shumë delikat. Disa njerëz ishin shumë ndihmës dhe të kuptueshëm, një vëlla musliman madje edhe më dërgoi një pako me libra, të cilat për arsye mbrojtëse i pranova në shtëpitë e shoqeve të mia në vend të shtëpisë sime. Sidoqoftë, disa nga e-mail mesazhet që i pranoja ishin shumë tmerruese, më thonin se gjithçka që unë bëja ishte kinse gabim, dhe kjo ishte nga ata njerëz që asnjëherë nuk më kanë njoftuar! Gjithashtu më kanë dërguar shumë artikuj përplot me gënjeshtra rreth krishterizmit dhe biblës, pasiqë ndonjëri ka supozuar që unë “do të kthehesha prap në krishterizëm” (edhe pse në rend të parë unë asnjëherë nuk kam qenë e krishtere…), dhe se të bërit musliman ishte vetëm një fazë. Mund të paramendoj që të krishterët të kenë menduar ashtu, por fakti që muslimanët tjerë bënin supozime të tilla vërtetë më lëndoi dhe më shkatërroi. Pasi madje edhe KTHYESIT TJERث filluan të bëjnë vërejtje nënçmuese dhe të më akuzojnë mua për “vetëm shëtitje vërdallë”, unë fillova të dyshoj në vetveten time. 

Filloi të më shfaqet fobia nga interneti dhe u largova nga Islami. Nuk njihja asnjë musliman në “jetën reale” dhe nuk kisha asnjë ide se me kë mund të kontaktoj. Ndjehesha shumë e vetmuar dhe e frikësuar, sa që kërkoja shoqëri në vendin tim, por ata nuk ishin shoqëri e mirë, ata përdornin drogën, alkoholin dhe bënin ahengje. Por unë vërtetë isha e çrregulluar dhe kisha nevojë për një shoqeri të mirë e cila do të më ndalojë që të mos shkoj drejt humnerës. Secila ditë ishte ankth për mua, të shumtën e kohës isha histerike, kurse në shkollë njerëzit më kërcënoheshin dhe luanin me mua.

U bëra aq keq, sa që nuk isha e vetëdijshme për rrethanat dhe fillova të shkoj në spital si pacient ditor. Shkuarja ime atje nuk më ndihmoi në asnjë mënyrë, përkundrazi, fundosesha gjithnjë e më tepër në turrmën e atyre që përdornin drogën dhe alkoholin. Pas një tretmani dhe përkujdesjeje të gjatë dhe pas një të menduari të gjatë dhe të qartë, koka ime ishte e pastërt përsëri siç ishte kur unë për herë të parë zbulova Islamin, dhe për një çast pash “shoqet dhe shokët” e mi se kush janë ata në të vërtetë. Me duhej të iki nga ata, por nuk e dija se si.

Tani isha përsëri me mendje të qetë, e vërteta e qartë dhe logjika e Islamit shndërritën edhe njëherë. Vetëm një shoqe e imja, e cila quhej Emma, e dinte atëherë se unë kisha dëshirë që të kthehem në Islam dhe më përkrahi në këtë. Vendosa të përpiqem të arrij në kontakt me muslimanët, ashtu që telefonova në xhaminë që ishte afër meje. Ata të mesxhidit nuk më dolën në ndihmë fare, por menjëherë ma mbyllën telefonin kur i pyeta se vallë a kanë ndonjë klasë apo kurs studjues për femrat; dhe, për më tepër, ata madje filluan të qeshin me mua kur u tregova se unë jam një vajzë e bardhë e konvertuar në Islam. Pikëllues është fakti se kjo është sjellje e zakonshme në disa pjesë të Britanisë dhe në disa vende tjera, dhe unë, ashtu si vëllezerit dhe motrat tjera që janë konvertuar në Islam, shpesh jam ballafaquar me këtë sjellje tërësisht joislame. Shumë nga ata që kanë përqafuar Islamin e kanë braktisur përsëri atë (Islamin) për shkak të vërejtjeve të liga dhe shikimeve të këqija në të cilat kishin hasur kur kanë qenë në shoqëri me muslimanët tjerë. E falënderoj All-llahun, unë isha më e fortë. Sjellja e këtyre njerëzve racistë dhe fanatikë më bëri edhe më të vendosur që ta bëj atë që e kisha ndërmend si muslimane në praktikë.

Një ditë, një motër muslimane, Rejhana, të cilën e njihja nga interneti, më bindi që të takohemi dhe të shkojmë për shoping në Mançester. Dita para kësaj më kaloi si zakonisht, duke u endur nëpër qytet  me “shoqërinë” time. Akoma në kokën time planifikoja se si t’u tregoj që ditën e nesërme nuk do të mund të shkoj në ahengun që ata do ta mbanin në fushë. Aty para se të nisesha për shtëpi, diku rreth orës nëntë në mbrëmje, u thashë: “Oh, shikoni, unë jam muslimane dhe nesër do të takohem me një shoqe muslimane në Mançester”. Të gjithë u shtangën nga ajo që ju lajmërova. Ata (përveç Emmës dhe një djali që quhej Alasdair, të cilët më përkrahnin) u munduan që të më largojnë nga kjo, duke më thënë se kinse jam duke gabuar, por unë thellë në vete e dija se çka duhet të bëj.

Ditën e nesërme e futa shaminë në çantë dhe u nisa për në Mançester. Në stacionin e Mançesterit shkova në toalet, prita përderisa nuk mbeti askush përreth dhe e vura shaminë në kokë. U ndjeva mrekullueshem dhe pabesueshëm besimplotë. Edhe pse dola nga një dalje që të shpiente në një restoran përplot me njerëz, aspak nuk isha e frikësuar. Dhe me lehtësi shkova në qendrën tregtare. Motra muslimane ishte vërtetë e shoqërueshme. Ecnim përreth shitoreve për pak kohë, por pastaj ajo më pyeti se vallë a dua të shkoj në Sallën Medina. Salla ishte konvikt për studentët muslimanë dhe poashtu ishte vendi ku gjendeshin zyrat e Shoqërisë islame të Univerzitetit.

Atë ditë një grup i motrave muslimane ishin duke realizuar një piknik përjashta në natyrë, ndjehesha sikur të kisha ardhur në shtëpinë time. Isha e ftuar në kampim, ndjehesha e lumtur. Prindërit e mi e dinin se unë kisha pranuar Islamin më herët. Isha kurreshtare se si do të reagojnë ata kur do t’u tregoj për këtë.

Kur erdha në shtëpinë time, nëna ime qeshi dhe tha: “Qenka shami e bukur”. I tregova për kampimin dhe ajo nxorri kuletën e vet dhe më pyeti sa kushton ai kampim, në mënyrë që të paguajë. Babai im poashtu më përkrahu dhe ai më dërgoi deri te shtëpia e motrave muslimane, dymbëdhjetë milja larg (kjo ishte një rrugë bukur e gjatë për babain tim për të vozitur), prej nga do të duhej të nisej transporti i kampit. Jam kënaqur pa masë në atë kampim. Kam qenë edhe në tre kampime tjera që prej atëherë. Madje edhe kam shkuar në shkollë të lartë private islame për pak kohë. Isha e sponzoruar, por prindërit e mi paguanin për librat dhe uniformën, dhe ata u bënë miq të ngushtë me drejtoreshën e shkollës. Për fat të keq shkolla ishte shumë larg dhe unë patjetër duheshte që ta ndërpres shkuarjen atje, por akoma jam në kontakt me disa shoqe që i takova aty. 

E mbaj mbulesën islame, hixhabin, që prej asaj dite kur shkova në Sallën Medina dhe di të lexoj, të shkruaj dhe të flas arabishten mirë (kam mësuar vetë, por edhe e kam përsosur me mësuese të kualifikuar). Unë jam muslimane që e praktikoj Islamin, por nuk jam gjykues për njerëzit tjerë dhe nuk u them njerëzve se çka duhet të bëjnë.

Gjithashtu, kam qenë e trajtuar keq nga disa muslimanë tjerë, por kam ardhur në përfundim se Islami është i përsosur, kurse muslimanët, për fat të keq, nuk janë (kuptohet jo të gjithë). Familja ime më ka dhënë kurajo më shumë në ndjekjen time të Islamit se sa që e bëjnë këtë shumë prindër tjerë muslimanë, elhamdulilah. Poashtu unë kam edhe shumë shoqe jomuslimane të cilat janë shumë përkrahëse. Unë nuk i takoj asnjë sekti të posaçëm apo ndonjë shkolle të mendimit, e ndjeki Kur’anin dhe Sunnetin. E kam kuptuar se shumë muslimanë nuk më kanë pranuar për shkak të ngjyrës dhe kombësisë sime, por kjo është vetëm injorancë kulturore dhe jo nga Islami. Dua t’i përkujtoj njerëzit e këtillë se Islami është për gjithë njerëzimin, sepse të gjithë jemi të lindur si muslimanë.

Asgjë nuk mund të më largojë nga Islami, jam e lumtur që jam muslimane, dhe edhe pse nuk jam e përsosur, unë me të vërtetë jam duke punuar në atë rrugë. Në të ardhmen shpresoj se do të përmirësohem në praktikimin e Islamit edhe më shumë. Më 19 qershor të vitit 1999 u njoftova me bashkëshortin tim të mrekullueshëm dhe tre muaj më vonë u martuam. Ishte ajo dita më e lumtur në jetën time. Bashkëshorti im Danieli është poashtu i konvertuar në Islam dhe është musliman më shumë se gjashtë vjet. Ai është musliman i mrekullueshëm dhe për çdo ditë e falënderoj All-llahut e Madhërishëm që ma ka dërguar mua. Unë nuk kam problem për atë se duhet ta dëgjoj bashkëshortin tim, kjo krijon harmoni në lidhjen tonë bashkëshortore, dhe vetëm sikur ai të kërkonte ndonjëherë që të bëj diç kundër Islamit, atëherë duhet patjetër ta refuzoj kërkesën e tij dhe të veproj ashtu siç urdhëron All-llahu i Madhërishëm. Vetëm për shkak se gruaja muslimane duhet ta dëgjon burrin e vet dhe të bashkëvepron me të, kjo nuk do të thotë se ajo është e shtypur. Gruaja në Islam është plotësisht e lejuar që të punojë, por ajo, poashtu, ka plotësisht të drejtë që mos të punojë nëse kështu dëshiron. Islami u jep grave shumë të drejta të cilat ato nuk i kanë pasur në shoqërinë perëndimore. 

Gratë në Islam janë njerëz me të drejtat e tyre, ato janë të vlerësuara si individua. Nëse një grua posedon pronë, ajo është krejtësisht e saj, kurse nëse burri posedon pronë, ajo është gjithashtu edhe për gruan dhe fëmijët e tij. Gruas muslimane i është dhënë e drejta e votës dhe trashëgimisë, pronësisë dhe veprimit me të mirat dhe pasurinë 1300 vjet para se kjo të ndodh në Amerikë dhe Evropë. Në disa shtete evropiane gruaja nuk kishte të drejtë vote deri viteve të shtatëdhjeta dhe të tetëdhjeta. Lindja e fëmisë dhe amësia nuk janë mallkime në Islam, ato janë bekime me shumë shpërblime. Nëse gruaja vdes gjatë lindjes së fëmijës, kjo do të thotë se ajo është martire! Nuk po mund të pres që të kem fëmijë të mi dhe t’i edukoj në frymën e Fesë Islame!

Shpresoj që ky rrëfim i imi do të inspirojë njerëzit tjerë, të rinj e pleq (kam njoftuar njerëz të cilët kanë pranuar Islamin në moshën e tyre mbi shtatëdhjetëvjeçare!), që ta studjojnë Islamin për vetveten e tyre dhe ta gjejnë paqen dhe qetësinë që asnjëherë më parë nuk e kanë paramenduar.

Ju lutem, mësoni për Islamin sot, ky do të jetë hapi më i mirë që ndonjëherë e keni bërë.

----------


## INDRITI

Prej nga vij unë?

Jam e lindur në një lagje të Parisit, mund të them në një ambient të vogël “borgjez”. Jam edukuar nga gjyshi dhe gjyshja. Duke i falënderuar Zotit, ata më dhuruan gjithçka që më nevojitej për të përparuar në jetën time. Deri në moshën 17 vjeçare unë kisha jetë “normale” (ç’farë nënkupton jeta normale?), e ndarë mes studimeve të mia dhe kalërimit. Kalërimi për mua ishte pasion i vërtetë, mendoj se më shumë kam pasë mësuar për jetën afër kafshëve se sa afër njerëzve. Gjyshi dhe gjyshja më dhanë edukatë të mirë dhe menduan se më mirë për mua ishte që të më dërgojnë të studjoj në shkollë religjioze, në shkollë të lartë katolike. Ata nuk ishin shumë religjioz, dua të them se ata nuk shkonin çdo të diele në kishë, por kjo kishte të bëjë më tepër me traditën. Nëna ime dhe daja im kanë qenë në shkollën katolike, për këtë arsye edhe unë “duhet” të shkoja atje... Ata nuk ma imponuan atë, unë me vetëdëshirë u pajtova me mendimin e tyre. Kjo nuk ishte vështirë, unë isha lindur si katolike, isha në kulturën katolike. Sikur shumë njerëz tjerë, edhe unë nuk e kam pyetur vetveten shumë pyetje rreth religjionit tim. Shumica e njerëzve pranojnë religjionin nga kultura e tyre, ata janë krishterë për arsye se janë të lindur në kulturën krishtere, ata janë çifutë sepse janë të lindur në kulturën çifute, ata janë muslimanë sepse janë të lindur në kulturën muslimane. Pak njerëz pyesin veten përse ata janë të krishterë, çifutë apo muslimanë. Dhe edhe nëse e bëjnë këtë, ata rrallëherë hulumtojnë më larg dhe shpejt kthehen prapa te kultura (religjioni) e tyre, sepse është më lehtë të mbahet tradita dhe të qenurit sikur njerëzit përreth, se sa të pranohen ndryshimet në çdo lëmi të jetës (religjion, shkencë, edukim…). 

Në moshën 18 vjeçare gjyshi im vdiq, ai ishte afër 68 vjeç. Kjo u shfaq për një moment dhe ishte shumë rëndë për mua ta pranoj vdekjen e tij, sepse e konsideroja si babain tim, ai më kishte rritur. Gjyshi im besonte në Zot, por ai asnjëherë nuk shkoi në kishë. Ata që shkonin në kishë nuk e njihnin fare gjyshin tim. Gjatë ceremonisë së mbajtur në kishë për vdekjen e tij, nuk mund ta pranoja tërë atë hipokrizi rreth asaj ceremonie, ajo ishte e tepërt për mua.

Dhe atëherë fillova ta refuzoj religjionin tim dhe dyshoja në ekzistimin e Zotit. E respektoja religjionin e të tjerëve, por nuk e dëshiroja asnjë për vete. Atëherë mendoja se po që se u duhet njerëzve religjioni, kjo ishte si pasojë e mungesës së besimit në vetveten e tyre. Mendoja se vetëbesimi ishte i mjaftueshem dhe se nuk kishte nevojë për religjion. Mendoja se religjioni ishtë një mënyrë për ikje nga frika që e shkakton vdekja. Mendoja se shumë gjëra mund t’i gjej jashta religjionit. 

Ekzistonin disa pyetje pa përgjigje për mua: Pse jemi në Tokë? A ekziston diç pas vdekjes? اka jemi ne në këtë gjithësi? Ne jemi aq të vegjël dhe pa vlerë në univers. Kush, jashta religjionit, ka përgjigje në këto pyetje? 



اka më shtyri të hulumtoj?                         

Në moshën 22 vjeçare, unë vendosa që të shkoj të studjoj në Kanada. Shkova në Montreal për një vit, ku u njoftova me shumë njerëz. Ishte hera e parë që shkova të jetoj në një shtet të huaj. Kjo më bëri që të kuptoj se sa francezët janë nacionalistë, krenarë me vendin dhe kulturën e tyre, dhe sa ata janë jotolerantë. Unë mendoj se francezët duhet të shohin se çka ka në shtetet tjera, të jenë më tolerant dhe pa paragjykime, si dhe të vlerësojnë se çka kanë në vendin e tyre, në vend se të kritikojnë gjithçka. Ishte kjo një vërejtje që nuk ka të bëjë me religjionin, por unë kam shumë arsye për këtë digresion.

Për arsye se jam nga Franca, njerëzit mendojnë se unë nuk jam e paanshme, se kam shumë “paragjykime”, edhe atë posaqërisht për Islamin (sikur edhe shumica e jomuslimanëve).

Unë gjithmonë mundohem që t’ju ik “paragjykimeve” që mund t’i kem. Secili ka “paragjykime”, edhe po që se nuk dëshiron një gjë të tillë. Ato mund të vijnë nga kultura jonë apo nga mediat. ثshtë rëndë t’ju largohesh atyre, por ne duhet të bëjmë ç’mos që të jemi sa më objektiv në gjykimet tona. Unë mendoj se nuk ka shumë njerëz që e bëjnë këtë (që i mbajnë anash “paragjykimet” e tyre). 

Do të kisha dashur ta shtjelloj më tepër këtë çështje, por kjo nuk është tema që unë jam duke shqyrtuar këtu, edhepse është një lëmi shumë interesante.

Sikur të mos e kisha pranuar këtë rrugë të të menduarit, unë asnjëherë nuk do të isha munduar që ta njoh Islamin, për arsye se Islami ka imazh shumë të keq në shtetet jomuslimane siç është Franca.

Mediumet dhe posaqërisht televizioni e japin atë imazh përmes tregimit të masakrave në Algjeri, luftërave në Afganistan ose përmes atentateve kinse të përgatitur nga islamistët. Kur njerëzit jomuslimanë lexojnë apo dëgjojnë fjalën “islamist”, ata e asocojnë Islamin me dhunë. Ne mund t’i qortojmë ata për atë se nuk janë aspak kurreshtarë dhe nuk kanë aspak dëshirë që ta dijnë të vërtetën, por asgjë më tepër. Ne duhet ta qortojmë atë imazh të mediumeve dhe njerëzve që e përdhosin Islamin përmes dhunës, vrasjes së grave, fëmijëve dhe njerëzve të pafajshëm. Kjo është e papranueshme.

اka dhe kush më shtyri që të interesohem për Islamin?

Për fat të keq jo ata muslimanë që unë i takova para se ta pranoj Islamin, dhe edhe më pak nga ata që jepnin imazh të keq për Islamin nëpërmjet mediave. Në Montreal, pjesa dërrmuese e shoqërisë sime ishin arabë (apo kishin origjine arabe) dhe ishin të krishterë. Së bashku ne shkonim në kinema, në restorante dhe ndonjëherë edhe nëpër ahengje. Të gjitha këto gjëra larg nga Zoti dhe larg nga Islami i vërtetë. Në mesin e shokëve të mi, njëri ishte nga Tunisi, jo më shumë religjioz se të tjerët, por ai ishte musliman.

Edhe pse sjellja e tij nuk ishte sa duhet në pajtim me Islamin, ai me fliste për Islamin, Zotin dhe Pejgamberin, paqa dhe mëshira qofshin mbi të. Edhe pse ai nuk ishte aq “musliman i mirë”, ai ishte i bindur në ekzistimin e Zotit dhe të Dërguarit të Tij. Ai më tregoi për Islamin, jo shumë por mjaft sa për të më shtyrë mua që të hulumtoj vetë. Pasi që unë vija nga një shtet jomusliman dhe asnjëherë nuk kisha patur rast që të takoj shumë muslimanë, imazhi i vetëm që kisha mbi Islamin ishte nga mediumet (televizioni, radioja dhe shtypi). Kur fillova që të hulumtoj rreth Islamit, së pari fillova të hulumtoj për statusin e gruas në Islam, pasi që kjo ishte pika më e kritikuar nga mediat, dhe se gjithashtu ndjeja më shumë interesim për këtë çështje pasi që edhe vetë isha femër. Kisha dëshirë të di se vallë imazhi i dhënë nga mediat për gruan në Islam ishte i vërtetë apo ishte gënjeshtër… Ky imazh që ata e pasqyronin ishte shumë negativ, ku gruaja i ishte nënshtruar burrit, nuk kishte asnjë të drejtë, e detyruar që të vejë shami në kokë, e kështu me rradhë.

Në vend që të pyesja dikend dhe të pranoja rrezikun që të jem e ndikuar nga ndonjë person, unë preferova që të lexoj dhe vet ta formoj opinionin tim. ثshtë e vërtetë se gjatë leximit mund të ndikohesh nga autori, por jo në atë masë dhe në atë mënyrë si mund të ndodh gjatë diskutimit. Përmes leximit, ju e keni tërë kohën që ju duhet për të menduar, ju e keni kohën tuaj. 

Pjesën dërrmuese të burimeve të mia i gjeta në internet dhe, duke i falënderuar Zotit, ishin gjithmonë burime të vërteta. Në fillim, unë vetëm dëshiroja të dij për statusin e gruas në Islam. Ashtu që fillova të lexoj gjithçka që arrija të gjej rreth gruas në Islam. Kur mësova se pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve që pranojne Islamin ishin gra, dëshiroja ta dij arsyen PSE, pse njerëzit e pranojnë Islamin, pse aq shumë gra, përkundër imazhit negativ të krijuar përmes mediave. Pastaj, në vend se të hulumtoja vetëm për statusin e gruas në Islam, unë hulumtoja për statusin e gruas në tre religjionet monoteiste (Hebreizëm, Krishterizëm dhe Islam). Nuk isha e interesuar për mënyrat se si në ditët e sotit praktikohen religjionet, isha më shumë e interesuar për burimet e këtyre tre religjioneve. Lexova disa artikuj interesant që bënin krahasime në mes këtyre tre religjioneve. Përmes njërit nga këta artikuj, unë mësova më shumë për religjionin tim, që oficialisht ishte krishterizmi në atë kohë. 

Dhe më në fund kuptova se Islami i jep më shumë të drejta, më shumë liri gruas se sa krishterizmi apo hebreizmi. Islami i jep gruas disa të drejta të cilat gruaja franceze i ka fituar vetëm gjatë pesëdhjetë viteve të fundit (unë po flas për gruan franceze pasi që unë vet jam franceze, por kjo me siguri mund të thuhet edhe për shumicën e grave evropiane).

Për shumë evropianë kjo mund të duket e çuditshme, e pakapshme me imazhin që Islami mund ta ketë. Por prej atij momenti, unë nuk brengosesha më për atë se çka mund të mendojnë të tjerët, isha e interesuar gjithnjë e më shumë për Islamin, thjeshtë nuk mundesha të rezistoj.

Vazhdova të hulumtoj gjithnjë e më tepër rreth Islamit, pasi që ekzistonin disa çështje të cilat nuk i kuptoja, disa çështje më dukeshin si të padrejta, siç është për shembull trashëgimia. Andaj vazhdova të hulumtoj, dhe i gjeta sqarimet të cilat i bënte Islami në këtë lëmi. Që ta kuptosh Islamin, duhet ta marrish të tërë, e jo vetem disa pjesë apo vetëm pjesët që të pëlqejnë, për arsye se Islami është një sistem i tërësishëm në të cilin unë gjeta gjithçka të logjikshme. Kërkova diç që do të ishte jo e logjikshme në Islam, por nuk gjeta asgjë në këtë drejtim. Në Islam gjithçka ka sqarim logjik, jo sikur krishterizmi ku je i detyruar që të besosh pa parashtruar shumë pyetje. Unë asnjëherë nuk shikova në muslimanët dhe në sjelljet e tyre, unë gjithmonë kam shikuar në burimet e Islamit  përmes leximit, vetë, pa ndikim të askujt. 

Të gjitha këto hulumtime i kam bërë për një periudhë të shkurtër kohore, vetëm për tre javë. Islami ishte për mua si një magnet dhe m’u bë obsesion. Mendova rreth tij gjatë tërë ditës dhe natës. Ndjeva se e vetmja rrugë për mua që ta largoj këtë ndjenjë është që ta pranoj Islamin. I kalova disa netë pa gjumë, duke menduar rreth Islamit, për pasojat në rast të konvertimit në të. Mendova për të gjitha vështirësitë që do të mund t’i hasja, posaqërisht në shoqërine franceze. Por nuk brengosesha më, me i rëndësishëm për mua ishte Islami dhe unë përfundimisht vendosa ta pranoj atë.



اka ndryshoi Islami në jetën time? 

Kur unë pranova Islamin, akoma isha në Kanada në studime. Nuk hasa në asnjë vështirësi aty, sepse njerëzve nuk ju pengon kjo atje. Vështirësitë erdhën kur u ktheva në Francë. Atje unë duhej të takohem me familjen time, me rrethin jomusliman me pak tolerancë për muslimanët dhe gjithçka që ka të bëjë me arabët.

Edhe pse jetoja në Paris, nuk kisha shumë shokë muslimanë. Ende pa e mbuluar kokën time, unë u ballafaqova me shumë vështirësi në Francë, pasi që njerëzit nuk mund të imagjinonin për një moment se unë jam muslimane. Për shembull, në Francë, kur burri takohet me një grua të cilën e njeh, ai nuk e përshëndet atë për dore por e puthë (në faqe). Ashtuqë, kur duhej që unë të përshëndetem me ndonjë burrë, ai ndihej i nënçmuar nga refuzimi im për ta puthur atë. Ky është një detaj që në vete fsheh më shumë kuptim se sa duket në të vërtetë. Unë nuk njihesha si muslimane prej jomuslimanëve, e as prej muslimanëve. Sidoqoftë, nuk pata shumë probleme me familjen time, pasi që unë më veç isha e pavarësuar prej tyre. Ata e dinin se nuk do të mund të ndikojnë në mua apo të më bëjnë presion. Solucioni i vetëm që kishin ata ishte që ta respektojnë zgjidhjen time edhe pse nuk pajtoheshin me vendimin tim, përveç gjyshes time e cila vërtetë ishte pa paragjykime dhe e kuptoi zgjidhjen që unë kisha bërë. E di që kam fat të madh për këtë (el hamdulilah), sepse kohët e fundit u njoftova me disa gra të konvertuara franceze të cilat kishin pasur shumë probleme dhe vështirësi me familjet e tyre. 

اka ndryshoi Islami në jetën time? Përgjigja është e thjeshtë: gjithçka, që nga ushqimi e deri te veshja, si dhe raportet e mia me të tjerët. I fali të pesë namazet ditore, agjëroj Ramazanin, e jap zekatin. 

Në vitin 1998 vendosa të largohem nga Franca për arsye të ndryshme, nuk ndjehesha komfor dhe e lirë për ta praktikuar fenë time atje. Ligji Francez nuk pengon në praktikimin e Islamit, sepse Franca është shtet laik, por njerëzit pengojnë (përmes sjelljeve të tyre, vërejtjeve të tyre…). Njëherë shkova në xhami me kokë të mbuluar, ashtu si një muslimane duhet të veprojë. Në metro, një njeri e ndërroi vendin e vet dy herë, me qëllim që të qëndrojë ulur sa më larg meje. Ai e bëri këtë me qëllim që të ma bëjë me dije se jam duke e shqetësuar atë. Kjo me preku thellë në zemër. Muslimanja patjetër do të ballafaqohet me shumë veprime të këtilla. Si munden njerëzit të jenë aq jo tolerant në një shtet që shpesh quhet “shteti i të drejtave të njeriut”?! Ku është këtu liria? Që të jesh i “i integruar”, ti patjetër duhet të dukesh si të tjerët! Ndjehem shumë e dëshpëruar për këtë, sepse Franca është shteti im dhe unë nuk dua ta mohoj origjinën time. Pasi që vërtetë kisha dëshirë të flaktë që ta prakikoj Islamin, kjo ishte rëndë, bile edhe e pamundur për mua që të punoj në Francë. Unë asnjëherë nuk do të mund të gjeja punë si inxhiniere përderisa veshja ime kishte shenja të qarta të Islamit (flokët e mbuluara). 

Tani jetoj në Maroko, ku edhe punoj. Jam e lumtur që jetoj këtu, sepse ndjehem e lirë që ta praktikoj fenë time, mund të punoj dhe njëkohësisht të mbaj veshje të gjatë dhe të mbuloj flokët (e veshur me mbulesen e njohur të quajtur hixhab). Ndjej kënaqesi të veçantë kur dëgjoj thirrjen (ezanin) për faljen e namazeve pesë herë në ditë. Kështu ju mund t’i respektoni kohët e namazeve. Të gjendesh në një shtet musliman gjatë muajit të Ramazanit është diç e veçantë. 

Në qershor të vitit 1999 shkova në Francë për një javë dhe u mundova ta vizitoj familjen time. Reagimi i disa anëtarëve ishte radikal. Kur babai im kuptoi se unë mbaj hixhabin (rroba të gjata dhe të gjëra dhe flokë të mbuluara), ai menjëherë me refuzoi. Ai refuzoi që të takohet me mua, madje edhe më ftoi që të më fyejë. Që prej atëherë unë asnjëherë nuk kam dëgjuar për të. Nëna ime kishte një qëndrim të ftohtë ndaj meje. Përderisa unë nuk i tregova shenjat e Islamit, ata e respektuan zgjidhjen time… Sot, unë kam lidhje të mira vetëm me vëllezërit e mi (që janë më të rinj se unë) dhe me gjyshen time. Unë nuk i refuzoj anëtarët tjerë të familjes sime, por as që mund t’i detyroj ata që të më pranojnë kështu siç jam. 

Nuk jam e martuar ende, por kisha pasur dëshirë që edhe kjo të ndodh së shpejti, insha’Allah.

----------


## Shkupjani

*RONNIE OSULLIVAN E PRANOI ISLAMIN*  


Para disa javësh u publikua lajmi se lojtari i njohur i snookerit, Ronnie OSullivan, e pranoi Islamin. 
Ish-kampioni botëror me llagapin The Rocket ështe lidhur me Islamin përmes shokut të tij, boksierit Princ Naseem Hameedit. 
OSullivani shpreson se feja e tij e re, e cila e ndalon konsumimin e alkoolit, do ti ndihmojë atij që ti mundë armiqët e tij, alkoolin, drogat dhe depresionin, të cilët i ka përjetuar gjatë karrierës së vet. 
Ai e shpalli besimin e tij në All-llahun gjatë një ceremonie solemne ne Qendrën Kulturore Islame në Regent Park - Londër para një muaj ditësh. 
I lindur dhe i edukuar si Katolik Roman në pjesën Lindore të Londrës, OSullivanin e njoftoi me Islamin ish-kampioni botëror në boks në kategorinë flutur, Princ Naseemi. 
Naseemi i kishte dhënë atij një video kasetë nga imami harizmatik Islam Khalid Yassini, dhe ajo e kishte prekur thellë në zemër. OSullivani mbrëmë nuk ishte në shtëpinë e tij në Chigwell, Essex. 
Nëna e tij, Maria, tha se ai nuk donte të diskutojë rreth konvertimit të tij dhe se ishte duke u koncentruar në karrierën e vet. Ajo shtoi: Princ Naseemi është shok i ngushtë i Ronnit. Ai është faktori kryesor (për konverzionin). 
Ronnie ndihet shumë më mirë pasiqë bëri konvertimin në Islam. Shpresoj se Islami do ta përforcojë atë. 
Trajneri i OSullivanit, Derek Hill, tha: Unë nuk dija asgjë për konvertimin e tij në Islam. Ky është lajm shokant për mua. Por asgjë nuk më befason në lidhje me Ronnin. Unë kisha një komunikim me të para një javë ditësh, por ai nuk më përmendi asgjë. Ai ka përjetuar shumë depresione në të kaluarën, dhe ky është një problem që vazhdon. Nëse kjo i ndihmon, unë personalisht i jap përkrahje totale. Ndoshta kjo do ta përmirësojë lojën e tij dhe mund të jetë shumë pozitive. Tani Ronnie ushtron shumë dhe është shumë i koncentruar në lojën e tij. I dëshiroj çdo të mirë. 
OSullivani ishte vetëm nëntë vjeçar kur arriti snooker milestone të parë të tij (brejku 100), kurse në moshën 15 vjeçare e arriti rezultatin e tij maksimal, brejku me 147. 
Ai nuk kishtë fëmijëri të mirë, për shkak se babai i tij ishte i burgosur dhe ishte i dënuar me dënim të përjetshëm për vrasje në vitin 1991. 
Pas dy viteve, kur ishte në moshën 17 vjeçare, nëna e tij gjithashtu u burgos për shkak të mospagimit të taksave, duke e lërë Ronnin të kujdeset për motrën e tij të re. 
OSullivani e fitoi kampionatin botëror në vitin 2001, edhepse kishte probleme me depresionin dhe me fejesën me të dashurën e tij, Bianca Westwood, fejesë kjo që nuk pati sukses.

*SHKUPJANI*

----------


## Shkupjani

*ZGJEDHJA IME MË E MIRË*  

Quhem Zuwene Marstrand. Ky është rrëfimi im. 

Kur për herë të parë erdha në ishullin Zanzibar, në Tanzani, në vitin 1984, ishte vetëm një gjë që nuk më pëlqente  se 95% e popullatës ishin muslimanë. 
Në moshën prej 8 deri më 11 vjet kam jetuar me prindërit e mi në Botswana. Kur pas 25 vjetëve përfundimisht ia arrita të kthehem në Afrikë, ishte sikur të gjendem prej fillimit në mes kulturës afrikane, e cila derisa isha e vogël kishte domethënie të madhe për mua. Por jo që të ngulitem në vendin e kulturës dominuese arabe. Por Zoti është i Madh dhe din se çështë më mirë për ne, që shpesh dallohet prej asaj që kemi logaritur. Këtë e shijova ato 8 vjet, ku jetova dhe punova si zdrukthtare. 

*Mikpritja dhe ngrohtësia*  

Ajo mikpritje dhe ngrohtësi me të cilën më priti populli la përshtypje të veçantë tek unë. Së shpejti hetova se atë ndihmim dhe kujdes e praktikonin edhe mes vete. Ushqimi ndahej me këdo që vinte dhe pleqtë respektoheshin. Meshkujt dhe femrat jetonin të barabartë dhe ndihmonin dhe jepnin të holla në rast fatkeqësie, edhe pse shumë prej tyre as vet nuk e dinin se si të furnizohen me ushqim për ditën e nesërme. Gabimet e njerëzve do të liheshin në llogari të Zotit, në vend që vet të bëjnë hakmarrje etj. Shijova atë që, sa më mirë që populli e njihte fenë e vet islame, gjithnjë e më shumë posedonin cilësi të mira. 

*Çmë mungonte?*  

Afrikanët gjithmonë e kanë pasur shprehi të ndihmohen mes vete dhe të jenë mirënjohës për atë që kanë. Prandaj kanë mundur, siç kam parë unë, shumë më mirë ta ruajnë kulturën e vet. Ndjeja se muslimanët në Zanzibar, megjithatë, ishin pak tjetërfare dhe kishin mënyrë më të mirë të jetës. Supozoj sepse ata ishin një shoqëri ishullore, ku rregullat muslimane të jetës ishin gjërësisht të përhapura. Në pjesët ku shumica e banorëve ishin të krishterë mënyra evropiane e jetës ishte model, kurse përpjekja për materializmin ishte më e madhe se sa te muslimanët. 
Çështë puna me atë religjion, i quajtur Islam, i cili në atë masë e ka kapluar atë popull? Çfarë është ajo qetësi e brendshme të cilën këta njerëz të qetë e gjetën, e që vet mua më mungonte? 
E pyeta fqiun se a mos vallë kishte diçka që të lexoj mbi Islamin. Fillova gradualisht seriozisht të mendoj që të kaloj në Islam. 

*Ëndrrat*  

Atëherë përjetova dy ëndrra të fuqishme. Në të parën ëndrrova se isha e vetmuar në një kishë e gjunëzuar para altarit. Befasisht u lehtësova dhe fluturova lart deri nën pullaz, e pastaj zbrita poshtë në mes të kishës. Pastaj një njeri, një grua dhe një prift hynë në kishë. Prifti u befasua dhe pyeti se a mos vallë dua të mësoj diç për religjionin. U përgjigja: Po, por jo për këtë religjion. Në ëndrrën e dytë, disa ditë më vonë, ëndrrova se si kisha dalur të blejë një sexhade muslimane për tu falur. Jam e bindur se këto dy ëndrra më prinë që të sjell vendimin më të madh dhe më të mirë në jetë time, kalova në Islam. Dhe sa më shumë që lexoja për fe, isha gjithnjë e më e sigurtë se kam shkuar rrugës së vërtetë. Rrugë e përsosur, të cilën akoma me mund përpiqem ta ndjek gjithnjë e më shumë. Nuk nxitova të gjej burrë, sepse fatkeqësisht pashë edhe shembuj të këqij të muslimanëve, të cilët nuk kujdeseshin për fenë e tyre, kurse njeri i tillë as që më interesonte. Atëherë nuk kam ndier se do të mund ti fitoja të gjitha ato të drejta dhe mbrojtje të cilën Islami ia urdhëron burrit që tia jep gruas së vet. Në këso raste ndjenjat nuk duhet të mbisundojnë mendjen. Kështuqë, disa vjet më vonë gjeta një besimtar të mirë, praktikues i fesë, për të cilin tani jam e martuar. 
Ai është nga ishulli im Zanzibar, dhe çfarë më tepër mund të dëshiron një grua, përveçse të martohet me një bashkëshort i cili bën gjithçka që është më mirë për ti kryer detyrat dhe obligimet të cilat i kërkon feja dhe që e respekton edhe gruan e vet. 
E falënderoj All-llahun për këtë dhunti.

*SHKUPJANI*

----------


## INDRITI

SI E PRANOI ISLAMIN NJث GRUA AMERIKANE


Si është e mundur që ju, një grua e edukuar amerikane, ta pranoni Islamin - një religjion që e shtyp gruan?, ishte pyetja më e shpeshtë që i parashtrohej asaj pas konvertimit në Fenë Islame.

Karla, një bjondinë me sy të kaltër, ish-krishtere, tregon se si pakënaqësia e saj teologjike me doktrinën e Jezu Krishtit si Zot dhe gjurmimi i saj që bëri për të drejtat e gruas në Islam e inspiruan atë që të bëhet muslimane.


Procesi i konvertimit tim në Islam ishte mjaft i gjatë (pothuajse 20 vjet!). Ai filloi kur unë isha në moshën 12 vjeçare. Kam mësuar në shkollën private që vlerësohej si shumë, shumë konservative Ishim të detyruar të veshim uniformë më shumë interesoheshin për dukjen tonë, se sa për notat (shkollore) etj. Sidoqoftë, i mësonim të gjitha religjionet më të mëdha në botë. Kishim disa libra të vogla: një për Krishterizmin, një për Hebraizmin, një për Islamin, një për Hinduizmin dhe një për Budizmin. Më kujtohet që isha shumë e fascinuar nga Islami dhe mendoja se muslimanët nuk ishin hipokritë sikur disa të krishterë që unë i njihja. E di se dy çështje më interesonin shumë. Njëra ishte fokusimi në Një Zot të Vetëm. اdoherë kam pasur pyetje lidhur me doktrinën krishtere të konsiderimit të Jezu Krishtit si Zot - dhe si ata shkojnë kundër urdhërit të parë. اështja e dytë që më interesonte ishte namazi. Jo vetëm lutja pesë herë në ditë, por si pjesa më e madhe e atyre që luten përqëndrohen në adhurimin e Zotit. Në krishterizëm lutjet tona synojnë të jenë lutje të zbrazëta.  O Zot, më jep këtë O Zot, më jep atë.

Shkova në kolexh në Uashington DC, ku kishte popullatë muslimane në numër të konsiderueshëm. Interesimi im për Islamin ishte definitivisht akoma këtu - edhepse në një farë mënyre isha shumë e turpshme. Fillova të bëj udhëtimin tim nëpër xhami duke filluar së shkuari në Qendrën Islamike në kohën e lutjeve, por ja që isha shumë e turpshme që të hyj brenda. Njëherë u lajmërova përmes telefonit për të pyetur se vallë a kanë ndonjë klasë për njerëzit që janë të interesuar për Islamin, por asnjëherë nuk mu paraqitën që të më tregojnë. Andaj vetë bleva një kopje të Kuranit dhe fillova ta lexoj atë. Ishte mrekulli. Disi përnjëherë më hyri në zemër, e dini? Ajo që vërtetë më mahniti mua rreth Islamit që nga fillimi, ishin të drejtat që i ishin dhënë gruas në këtë Fé. E di që shumë njerëz do të qeshin në këtë që e them unë, por si një njeri që e ka lexuar Biblën - unë pashë të drejta që i ishin dhënë gruas në Islam të cilat asnjëherë nuk i janë dhënë gruas në Bibël. Vajzës i ishte dhënë e drejta që të refuzojë partnerin në martesë, ndërsa në kulturën perëndimore krishtere në atë kohë (në shekullin e shtatë) vajza ka qenë e trajtuar si pronë e babait - dhe është dashur të martohet ashtu siç e sheh ai të arsyeshme. Në Islam gruas i është garantuar një pjesë e trashëgimisë nga babai dhe nga pasuaria e burrit, ndërsa në krishterizëm ajo pasuri ka shkuar vetëm te djali më i madh. Gratë kishin të drejtën e pronës dhe të lidhin kontratë biznesi, të drejtë të cilën gratë në Shtetet e Bashkuara e kanë fituar vonë kah mesi i shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Pejgamberi i Zotit, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], ka predikuar kundër vrasjes së bijave  një praktikë e përgjithshme e asaj kohe, dhe që akoma është problem në Indi dhe Kinë. Sigurisht, sot ekziston teknikë më e përsosur e vrasjes së fëmijëve femra - aborti i kryer pas eho inçizimit që tregon gjininë e fëmijës. Edhe burrat edhe gratë ishin të këshilluar që të përfitojnë diturinë nga djepi deri në varr. 

Gjatë vitit të fundit, e gjeta një program të thirrjes islame në televizion, i ashtuquajtur Islami. Aty tregohej një grua me karakteristika perëndimore duke intervistuar njerëzit në tema të ndryshme lidhur me Islamin. Besoja që ky emision ishte lëshuar nga Shërbimi Informativ Islam, por nuk isha e sigurt për këtë. U bëra plotësisht e varur nga ky emision nëse në atë kohë kisha për të dalur jashtë, e lëshoja videon që ta inçizojë atë. Nuk më kujtohet se në cilin kanal ishte vetëm e di se tregohej në ditën e premte, dhe që secili emision fillonte me fjalinë Në emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit. Kur erdhi emisioni mbi shehadetin (dëshminë e ekzistimit të vetëm një Zoti), e kuptova në vete se unë besoja ashtu që unë e thashë dëshminë e shehadetit bashkë me televizionin tim. Vallë a u bëra unë atëherë muslimane në diturinë e Zotit? Nuk e di. Për fat të keq, unë nuk njihja asnjë musliman për të biseduar rreth Islamit. Gjithashtu isha shumë e brengosur se çfarë do të mendojnë rreth kësaj familja dhe shoqëria ime. Gjatë kohës së diplomimit tim (mendoj që ishte viti 1990 apo 1991), Ambasada Saudite sponzoroi një ekspozitë të artit islam në qytet. Më kujtohet kur pyeta njërin nga organizatorët e kësaj ekspozite se vallë a ka ndonjë informatë plotësuese mbi Islamin, kurse djaloshi më tha shkurt: Jo. Isha e shtangur. Nuk dija ku të drejtohem që të kuptoj më shumë për Islamin. Me kë të bisedoj në lidhje me pyetjet që i kisha. Isha shumë e turpshme për të shkuar në xhami. Madje as nuk e dija se vallë a mund të hy brenda, si grua. Nuk e dija nëse duhet të jem e veshur si duhet apo se do të jem i vetmi person që nuk flet gjuhën arabe aty. Unë vazhdova ta lexoj Kuranin dhe ti parashtroj pyetje Zotit. Duke shpresuar që Zoti do tu përgjigjet lutjeve të mia. 

Etja ime për Zotin nuk u shua kështu që vendosa të shkoj në religjionin më konvencional, dhe u bëra krishtere diku në moshën 20 vjeçare. Por problemi ishte që unë gjithmonë kisha pyetje/dyshime sa i përket krishterizmit - kryesisht mbi konceptin e Trinisë së shenjtë/Madhështia e Jezu Krishtit. Jezu Krishti si Zot nuk kishte kuptim për mua, dhe se kjo ishte në kundërshtim me Urdhërin e Parë dhe atë që Jezu Krishti vet e kishte praktikuar. Ai gjithmonë është fokusuar në Zotin, Babain. Kur është pyetur, ai ka thënë që Urdhëri më i madh është që të duhet Zoti me gjithë zemër, shpirt dhe mendje. Zoti - njëjës. Kjo ishte gjëja që unë gjithmonë kam dashur ta bëj, dhe shpresoja se do të përmirësohem së fundi. Pyeta disa priftërinj të ndryshëm lidhur me dyshimet e mia, kurse përgjigjja që do ta merrja ishte: Ti thjeshtë duhet të kesh besim. Më kujtohet kur në një klasë studimi të Biblës një djalosh filloi të flet gënjeshtra të mëdha në lidhje me muslimanët. Unë u ngrita në këmbë dhe thashë: Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, dhe fillova tu tregoj njerëzve që ishin aty në Shkollën e së Dielës se në çka besojnë muslimanët në të vërtetë. E shihni që atëherë unë nuk kam mundur ta mohoj shehadetin. Unë akoma besoja që ekziston vetëm një Zot dhe se Muhammedi është i Dërguar i Zotit. 

Përderisa isha në shkollë në Tenesi, kontaktova me Shoqatën e Studentëve Muslimanë në qytezën studentore. U takova me dy motra muslimane në një lokal të qyetit për të pirë çaj. Fatkeqësisht, ato nuk kuptuan si duhet se unë kisha dëshirë ta pranoj Islamin - dhe i tërë takimi ishte pa lidhje. Vendosa që ta konsideroj vetveten vetëm si monoteiste. Vazhdova të lexoj libra mbi religjionet më të mëdha Monoteiste në botë - Hebraizmin, Islamin dhe Krishterizmin. Dhe bëhesha gjithnjë e më e pa rehatshme me krishterizmin. Kur shkoja në kishë dhe e shikoja Krishtin në mur, kjo më bënte edhe më konfuze se sa që isha. Ai dukej si idhull të cilin njerëzit e adhuronin. Më shumë më pëlqente të mësoj më tepër mbi hebraizmin, dhe e shihja se ishte më afër Islamit. 

Pastaj u punësova në një kompani. Rastësisht u takova me një djalë me të cilin më vonë do të më lidhte puna më tepër. Ai punoi shumë projekte për mua dhe ne u bëmë shokë. Sapo e kishte lënë kolexhin dhe ishte rebeluar. Fillova ta pyes si mundet të konsumojë alkool nëse është musliman (dhe iu kërcënova që do ti tregoj nënës së tij) E pastaj e pyeta përse nuk shkon në xhami në lutjen (faljen) e xhumasë, etj. Gjatë vitit e kuptova që, përderisa i flisja atij, unë në të vërtetë i flisja vetvetes (edhe pse unë nuk konsumoja alkool - e as që kam konsumuar ndonjëherë). 

Ashtu që, gjatë shkurtit të kaluar shkova te kabineti i Muslimanëve të Rinj pranë Qendrës Islamike lokale në mbrëmje të një të mërkure. Aty nuk kishte askush. Njëri nga djemtë aty më tha që ta pres kohën e namazit të jacisë Imami i xhamisë sigurisht do të vie Por ndjehesha disi e parehatshme. Dhe u largova. Pas katër javëve, u mundova përsëri. Aty ishte duke u zhvilluar një orë. Atë natë, 10-11 vjet pasi që e kisha thënë për herë të parë shehadetin në banesën time në shtetin Uashington para televizionit, e thashë shehadetin para Imamit, para një motre muslimane dhe një grupi njerëzish të cilët ishin të interesuar për Islamin. Që prej atëherë, unë kam mësuar të falem (diçka jam munduar të mësoj përmes internetit dhe videos për shumë vite me radhë!) dhe fillova ta mësoj gjuhën arabe. Nëse don All-llahu, një ditë do të jem në gjendje ta lexoj dhe ta kuptoj Kuranin në arabisht. Unë jam plotësisht e mahnitur se që tani mund ti lexoj disa pjesë të vogla të Kuranit, edhe pse fjalori im nuk më lejon që të kuptoj shumë akoma.

E hënë, 8 tetor 2001. Ishte kjo një ditë madhështore për mua në jetën time si muslimane. E vesha hixhabin (veshje e gruas muslimane) për herë të parë në punë, si pjesë e fushatës Shamia për Solidaritet. U bëra e famshme në punë - njerëzit shpesh vinin deri te dera e zyrës sime. I pata ngjitur në derën e zyres time artikujt që flisnin mbi fushatën Shamia për Solidaritet. Dhe kur njerëzit më pyetnin: A je një nga ato? apo A jeni edhe ju muslimane? unë përgjigjesha: Po. Dhe tani të gjithë në punë e dinë se unë e kam përqafuar Islamin. Mendoj se njerëzit mund të kenë supozuar se një grua bjondine me sy të kaltër nuk mund të jetë muslimane. Pyetja më e shpeshtë që më parashtrohet është: Si është e mundur që ti, një grua e edukuar amerikane, ta pranosh Islamin - një religjion që shtyp gruan? Ata shpejtë tentojnë të vlerësojnë të drejtat e gruas në Afganistan me të drejtat e gruas muslimane në çdo vend tjetër. Ajo që unë u them atyre është se, Kurani i jep gruas më shumë të drejta se sa Bibla. Kjo ishte njëra nga gjërat e para që më solli tek Islami. Fatkeqësisht, Islami një kohë të gjatë nuk është udhëheqës në të drejtat e gruas. Unë pata rastin të zgjedhi - ta refuzoj atë që e besoj (do të thotë, se ka vetëm një Zot dhe se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij) apo ta pranoj atë që besoj, por të punoj në ndryshimin e problemeve që ekzistojnë brenda në komunitetin musliman. Unë e zgjodha këtë të fundit.


Motra juaj në Islam, Karla

----------


## INDRITI

Motra Penomi (Dr. Keri En Ouen)





4. korrik, 1997



Selam alejkum e dashura familje.



Nuk ka Zot tjetër pos All-llahut dhe Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është pejgamber i Tij.

Këto janë fjalët e shehadetit (betimit), që unë i besoj. Krijuesi është i njohur me shumë emra. Urtësia e Tij është çdoherë e pëlqyer dhe prania e Tij është treguar qartë në dashurinë, tolerancën dhe mëshirën prezente në shoqërinë tonë. Aftësia e Tij e thellë na ka drejtuar neve prej një lufte, si individualizmi aq i pandalueshëm në shoqërinë amerikane, te një besim në krenarinë dhe dinjitetin e familjes njerëzore, dhe na ka dhënë obligimet tona dhe anëtarësimin brenda asaj familjeje. Kjo përshkruan pjekurinë e personalitetit spiritual, dhe ndoshta pjekurinë më të duhur të unit psikologjik, gjithashtu.

Rruga ime deri te shehadeti ka filluar me vdekjen prej SIDA-së të një drejtori të admiruar, Toni Riçardson. Zotëri Riçardsoni ishte veç më profesionist i njohur, briliant dhe internacional, kur unë shkurt e takova atë pas skene në dramën Luter, në moshën 14 vjeçare.

Shkruarja e dramave për mua çdoherë ka qenë rruga e gjetjes së niveleve të harmonisë nga aspekti spiritual dhe emocional nga të dy anët  brenda vetes sime dhe mes meje dhe një bote që unë e konsideroj mjaft brutale nga aspekti i rrethanave fëmijërore. Në vend të të luftuarit me botën, unë i lëshoj konfliktet e mia ta luftojnë atë në dramat e mia. Për çudi, disa prej nesh (dramave dhe unë  sh.p.) janë rritur së bashku.

Dhe sikur që fillova të grumbulloj vepra dhe lexime skenike, duke filluar që në moshën 17-vjeçare, unë çdoherë kam ruajtur shpresën që një ditë do ta realizoj ëndrrën time fëmijërore që të studjoj dhe punoj me z. Riçardsonin. Kur ai u dha pas homoseksualitetit të vet në Amerikë (prej Anglisë), SIDA e mbyti atë, dhe me të shkoi edhe një pjesë e arsyes sime për përkatësinë time në dhe brenda shoqërisë amerikane.

Unë fillova të shikoj, jashtë shoqërisë amerikane dhe Perëndimit, në kulturën islame për udhëheqësi morale.



Pse në Islam dhe jo diku tjetër?



Stërgjyshërit e nënës sime kanë qenë spanjolë izraelit të cilët kanë jetuar në mjedis të muslimanëve derisa inkuizicioni e ka përzërë shoqërinë izraelite në vitin 1492. Në kujtesën time historike, të cilën e ndjej në nivel të thellë, ezani i muezinit është i thellë sikur qetësia e oqeanit dhe lëkundjet e anijeve, si goditja e furishme e thundrave të kuajve nëpër shkretëtirë; ai është pohim i dashurisë në fytyrën e nënshtrimit.

Unë ndjeva lindjen e një tregimi brenda në vetveten time, dhe drama mori formën e saj atëherë kur fillova të mësoj për humanitetin e halifëve osman ndaj refugjatëve izraelit në kohën e dëbimit të stërgjyshërve të mi. 

All-llahu i madhërishëm udhëhoqi të mësuarit tim, dhe unë mësova për Islamin prej personaliteteve të ndryshme, si Imam Siddiku prej Shoqatës së Limanit Jugor Islamik, motrës Rahima Husein, dhe motrës time të dashur, Maria Abdin, e cila është amerikane vendase dhe muslimane, dhe shkrimtare për revistën e Shoqatës së Limanit Jugor Islamik Ikra. Intervista ime e parë hulumtuese ka qenë në një mishtore hallall në Mission District në San Francisko, ku të kuptuarit tim e të jetuarit të Islamit ishte thellë i ndikuar prej zonjës së parë muslimane të cilën e pata takuar: një blerëse e cila ishte në hixhab (me mbulesë islame), e cila sillej me dashamirësi dhe graciozitet, dhe gjithashtu lexonte, shkruante dhe fliste 4 gjuhë.

Shkëlqimi i saj, i shoqëruar me lirinë e saj mahnitëse (për mua), larg arrogancës, kishte efekt të thellë në fillimin e njohurive të mia rreth asaj se si Islami mund të ndikojë në sjelljen e njeriut.

Pak e dija atëherë se jo vetëm që do të lind një dramë por edhe një muslimane.

Rrjedha e hulumtimeve të mia më ka njoftuar mua më shumë për Islamin se sa një mori faktesh, për Islamin si religjion i jetës. Kam mësuar se si muslimanët e dirigjojnë vetveten me dinjitet dhe mirësi, që i ngrit ata mbi tregun e robërve amerikan të garës seksuale dhe dhunës. Kam mësuar se meshkujt dhe femrat muslimane në të vërtetë mund të jenë në prezencën e njëri-tjetrit, pa e shqyer njëri-tjetrin në copa, verbalisht dhe fizikisht. Dhe kam mësuar që veshja modeste, e nënkuptuar si një gradë shpirtërore, mundet ta ngritë sjelljen e njeriut dhe tu jep që të dyve, mashkullit dhe femrës, kuptim për vlerën e tyre shpirtërore.



Pse kjo dukej aq habitshëm, dhe aq habitshëm në mënyrë të re?



Sikur shumica e femrave amerikane, edhe unë jam rritur në një treg skllevërish, i përbërë jo vetëm nga sëmundja seksuale e familjes sime, por edhe nga gjykimi konstant negativ i pamjes time i filluar përafërsisht para moshës sime shtatëvjeçare. Jam mësuar që në moshë shumë të re prej shoqërisë amerikane se vlera ime njerëzore përbëhet vetëm prej pamjes time tërheqëse ndaj tjerëve. ثshtë e tepërt të them, në këtë atmosferë, djemtë dhe vajzat, burrat dhe gartë, shpesh ndodhte që të fyhen mes vete shumë rëndë, duke u dhënë pas lakmive dëshpëruese për prani të afërt, që dukej pothuajse, nëse jo krejtësisht, varësi jo prej mirësisë, mëshirës apo inteligjencës, por prej pamjes (dukjes) dhe perceptimit të atyre pamjeve prej tjerëve.

Megjithëse unë nuk pres apo kërkoj perfeksionim njerëzor në mes të muslimanëve, dallimet sociale janë thelluar, dhe gati të pabesueshme për dikë si unë. 

Unë nuk pretendoj të kem çfarëdo përgjigje për konfliktet në Lindjen e Mesme, përveç asaj që veç më profetët, të dashurit në Islam, e kanë shprehur. Paaftësitë e mia më pengojnë mua prej agjërimit dhe prej të falurit në të njëjtat pozita të faljes si shumica prej jush.

Por unë e dua dhe e respektoj Islamin, të cilin kam arritur ta njoh përmes sjelljeve dhe fjalëve të meshkujve dhe femrave të cilët kam arritur ti njoh në AMILA (American Muslims Intent on Learning and Activism - Qëllimi i muslimanëve amerikanë në mësim dhe aktivitet), dhe çdokund ku unë gjej liri prej konflikteve të ashpra emocionale dhe vështrim të spiritualizmit të pashmangshëm.



اka tjetër unë ndiej dhe besoj rreth Islamit?



Unë përmbaj dhe thellë admiroj respektin që ka Islami për edukimin e barabartë të gjinive, për të drejtat e femrës dhe mashkullit në shoqëri, për veshjen modeste, dhe mbi të gjitha, për seriozitetin dhe martesën, dy elementet bazë të jetës sime, ashtu që unë jam qe 21 vjet e gjysmë fatmirësisht e martuar. Sa e bukur është ndjenja se mbi 1 miliardë e gjysmë muslimanë e ndajnë besimin tim i cili më ndihmon në ndërtimin e karakterit dhe martesës, dhe gjithashtu më ndihmon të qëndroj e pavarur prej drogës dhe alkoolit.



اka, pra, është dhurata më e madhe e Islamit në një kuptim më të gjerë?



Në shoqërinë në të cilën gjendemi ne, me shtypje konstante për flijimin e vetes sonë në altarët e instinktit të shfrenuar larg respektit për ndërgjegjësi, Islami kërkon prej nesh që ta vlerësojmë veten tonë si qenie njerëzore, të krijuara prej All-llahut të madhërishëm, me kapacitet për përgjegjësi në raportet tona me të tjerët. Përmes namazit dhe shpirtbardhësisë, si dhe besnikërisë ndaj seriozitetit dhe edukatës, nëse e ndjekim rrugën e Islamit, kemi rast të mirë që të edukojmë fëmijë të cilët do të jenë larg dhunës dhe eksploatimit, i cili po i pengon prindërit dhe fëmijët prej shkollave dhe lagjeve të sigurta, dhe shpesh prej jetës së tyre.

Mbështetja e shoqërisë AMILA dhe shokëve tjerë, sidomos në kohën e ca zënkave në AMILA Net, ishin shkak që unë të vërtetoj reagimet e mia origjinale ndaj Islamit dhe të deklaroj se kjo është një shoqëri e mrekullueshme, sepse përmes vërtetimit të dhuratave të All-llahut të madhërishëm në martesë, seriozitet dhe forma tjera të përgjegjësisë, Islami na tregon neve rrugëdaljen prej Xhehennemit.

Bashkëshorti im, Silas, dhe unë jemi shumë falënderues për praninë dhe shoqërimin tuaj. Dhe sikur që po përgatitemi të vendosim bazat për adoptim, ne shpresojmë se do të vazhdojmë të jemi të bekuar me prezencën tuaj të ngrohtë, ngase duam që fëmija ynë ta ndjejë praninë shpirtërore të All-llahut të madhërishëm në sjelljet dhe veprimet e të rriturve dhe fëmijëve që e rrethojnë. Ne shpresojmë, sikur edhe të tjerët prej shoqërisë AMILA që presin të bëhen prindër të rinj, që të mund të shfaqet një shkollë progresive islame progresive në atë aspekt që të jetë përkrahëse, dashamirëse dhe superiore në akademi, arte dhe sporte.

Ndoshta fishkëlluesit tanë kompjuterik do të ligjërojnë shkencë dhe matematikë përderisa unë do të ligjëroj të shkruarit kreativ dhe të drejtuarit e kuajve!

Ju lutem që të na konsideroheni neve bashkëudhëtar në udhëtimin drejt Xhennetit, dhe ju lutem vazhdoni që të na kërkoni neve në klubet e juaja, në AMILA NET dhe në ngjyrat dhe ëndrrat e perëndimit të diellit. 

Dhe, nuk ka Zot tjetër pos All-llahut, Krijuesit, dhe Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], përkujdesja e të cilit për viktimat e luftës dhe dhunës akoma sjell lotë në sytë e mi, është Pejgamber i All-llahut.



Paqa dhe mëshira e All-llahut qofshin mbi ju.

----------


## INDRITI

Jam lindur në një familje ortodokse. Jam edukuar në frymën ateiste, sepse ashtu kërkonte babai im i cili ishte komunist, por edhe koha në të cilën jetonim atëhetë. Nëna frikohej të më dërgojë në kishë dhe të më kryqëzojë,me qëllim që mos të shkaktojë ndonjë pasojë për punën e babait. E di se gjyshja nga babai, fshehurazi prej tij, me dëshirë më dërgonte në kishë dhe m’i ka sqaruar gjërat e para mbi Zotin, aq sa vetë ajo dinte, ashtu me pak dije.

Më kujtohet se për herë të parë kam pyetur për qëllimin e jetës sime, për çka jam lindur pikërisht unë dhe çfarë do të jetë jeta ime, atëherë kur i kisha vetëm pesë vjet` e gjysmë. Qëndroja përpara pasqyrës dhe pyesja veten su ku është shpirti im, a mund të shihet ai me sy dhe ç’do të bëhet më të kur do të vdes…A do të shkojë në në Parajsë, apo në Ferr?Gjithmonë më kanë interesuargjërat abstrake, bota e padukshme dhe pyetjet në temën “fuqia më e math”.

Në moshën tetëvjeçare përjetova vdekje klinike pas operacionit të zorrës qorre, sepse ishte e punktuar mbi njëqind orë dhe gati sa kishte ardhur deri te sepsa. Faleminderi i takon All-llahut të dashur i Cili më ndihmoi ta përballoj atë krizë. Më kujtohet rruga nëpër tunel dhe tërë jeta ime e vogel e cila në ato momente kaloi para syve të mi, sikurse fytyra e udhëtarit në kupenë e trenit i cili kalon mu para jush… Më kujtohet, sikurse nëpër ndonjë mjegull të çuditahme, se, derisa isha në gjendje të pavetëdijshme, kisha parë engjujt përreth krevatit tim, një fushë të madhe dhe të ndriçuar përplot me luule të llojllojshme…

Dëgjova zëra të qet dhe të rehatshëm të cilët flisnin diçka pakuptueshme, më thirrnin me emër dhe ndjehesha sikur të jem në Parajsë. Përreth meje gjithka kishte dritë, dritë e madhe, e bukur, e kënaqësisë, e qetë. E di se pas zgjimit nga koma i kam pyetur mjekët me mantilët të bardhë se a jam unë në Parajsë, për këta ata qeshën dhe më thanë se nuk jam në Parajsë, por se gjendem në spital. Isha shumë i pikëlluar për këtë, nuk doja të jem aty…doja të kthehesha mbrapa, në atë fush të ndriçuar përplot lule të llojllojshme në të cilën lozin engjujt dhe thirrin emrin tim. Vizionin tim ua rrëfeva vetëm nënës time dhe më të afermëve. Mëndoj se askush nuk e kuptoj seriozisht, bile jo ashtu sikur e kisha kuptuar unë.

Bibla ime parë dhe pyetjet e mia të mëdha

Ashtu si ritesha, shtohej edhe interesimi im për mësimin fetar. Kërkoja të vërtetën në atë që njerëzit përreth më afronin, në krishtërizim. Meqë babai im hetoi se gjithnjë e mëshumë po interesohem për mësimin fetar, për ditëlindjën e pesëmbëdhjetë më bleu bliblën e parë. Unë atëherë shkoja shpesh në mësimin fetar dhe në kishë ku degjoja këndimin e korit kishtar. Bisedoja me njerëzit që ishin në fe dhge të cilët studionin teologjinë. Megjithatë, nuk kamgjetur përgjigjje të kënaqshme për të gjitha pyetjet e mia. Gjithmonë më habisnin teoritë mbi Një Zot i cili, në të vërtetë, ishte i trefishtë, dhe mbi ata se Ai ishte trupëzuar në trupin e Jezu Krishtit. Asesi nuk mundesha të kuptojë se përse serbët ortoksë kremtojnë festat, u lutën ikonave, ndezin qirinjtë dhe lënë të holla te ikonat… Kjo ishte në kundershtim me të gjitha parimet e fesë dhe së paku me dy prej dhjetë urdhërave të Zotit… Urdhëri i parë i Zotit është kështu: Unë jam Zoti ytë, mos merr për zota të tjerë përveç meje… I dyti: Mos i bëj vetes idhull, e as kurrfarë figure; mos ju përul, e as mos ju shërbe… Po pse pra atëherë, e pyeta veten, njerëzit kanë ikona në mur?... Këto a nuk janë idhuj? Si atëherë mund të sqarohetnocioni i Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Një Zot… Asgjë nuk e kisha të qartë. Më dukej se më tepër kam ditur për Zotin derisa nuk më çmendën plotësisht me këto teori… Nuk desha që t’u besoj. Nuk desha t’u robërohem idevetë rrëjshme dhe besimit të rrejshëm. Dëshiroja esencën, kurse atë nuk e gejta në krishtërizëm. Vendosa që më mos të shkoj në kishë dhe mos të puth ikionat. Nëse Zoti është Një, kam konsideruar se nuk mund të jetë Tre… njëshi është një, asnjëherë tre. Kisha bindjen time mbi Zotin dhe kjo sa për fillim më mjaftonte.

Takimi i parë me “civilizimin më të lartë”

Kur bëra tetëmbëdhjet vjet duhet të nisesha për në Amerikë në rrugë drejt shkencës. Shkova në bazë të këmbimit shkencor, në këmbimin e shkollave të mesme për një vit. Duhej të jetoja në familje amerikane. Nuk desha të shkojë në vendin e largët pa mbrojtjen e Zotit… Mendoja se rruga për tekn Zoti është vetëm përmes kryqëzimit. Nuk kam ditur për zgjidhje tjetër… Më kryqëzuan dy ditë para nisjes në Amerikë. Kjo ishte në verën e vitit 1992. Në Bosnje lufta shkonte flakë… 

Në Amerikë jam shoqëruar menjerëz nga tërë bota. Më e afërt më ishte një vajzë nga Pakistani, muslimane… më kujtohet se kurr nuk më ka shkuar nëpër mend se si ajo, në emër të Zotit, mund të durojë tërë ditën pa ushqim në kohën e agjërimit të Ramazanit. Nuk e kam ditur… Nuk kam pasur se prej ku të kuptojë. Islami atëherë më tingëllonte si kërcënim, si diçka e tmerrshme, diçka që është plotësishtë dekadente dhe ekstreme. Lus All-llahun e dashur që të më falë për paditurinë dhe paragjykimet. Dëgjoja lajmet nga vendi të cilat ishin tmerruese… Serbët dhunonin, vrisnin, plaçkitnin nëpër Bosnje… Më dhimbsej ajo që njerëzit vriteshin mundimshëm dhe pa arsye… Pyetja vetën, përse… Zoti është Një për të gjithë ne… Më vinte turp të them se jam serbe. U ktheva në vendin tim më 1995, pas tre viteve të kaluara në Amerikë… Nuk mund të them se ishte shkelqyeshëm, sepse Amerika ofronte shumë, e unë atëherë nuk kam tëntuar për kënaqësitë e kësaj bote. Dëshiroja që ta qetësoj shpirtin tim, kurse këtë nuk e arrita atje ku standardi material kishte arritur kulmin e vet, kurse ai shpirtëror kishte rënë në zero. Atje shumica ishte e kthyer nga vlerat materiale, kurse rrëfimet e mia për pastërtinë e shpirtit, për dashurinë e të gjitha qënjeve dhe për Një Zot duhet të ketë tingëlluar çuditshëm. Fatkeqësisht, edhe unë arrita që në një kohë të bie në humnerë dhe fillova të marrë drogë dhe të shoqërohëm me narkomanë, gjë që emori haraçin e vet. Edhe pas kthimit tim në Serbi vazhdova të konsumoj marihuanë dhe të shoqërohem me persona negativ. Me gjithatë, në atë kohë disi filloi zgjimi im… Dalngadalë por e sigurtë, ndrëpreva takimet me njerëzit, të cilët shisnin dhe vetë konsumonin drogë. Ndërrova numrin tim të telefonit. Nuk delja në vendet e njëjta. U qetësova. Por, edhe më tej isha larg pendimit, atij të sinqërtë dhe të thellë. Edhe më tej ndjehesha e humbur dhe e zbrazët… por…

Zoti im është i mëshirshëm

Para dy viteve u njoha me dikë i cili ndoshta rrënjësishtë ndyshoi botëkuptimet e mia mbi Islamin. Ishte ky shoku i një të njohuri tim, postdiplomisti i Fakultetit Elektronik në Beograd. Edhe unë isha në studime, në Fakultetin Filozofik. Ai dukshëm kontribuoji që unë t’i përballoj të gjitha paragjykimet që kisha ndaj Islamit. Më pëlqente se ishte i matur, i butë, i sinqertë, asgjë që i përngjante vizionit të muslimanit që deria atëherë e kisha. Me flakë në sy fliste mbi Zotin dhe ishte i lumtur sikur fëmija i vogël derisa më sqaronte përse diçka është kështu, e diçka është ashtu në Islam. Më njohu me shumë miq të tij. Njëri prej tyre në një rastë më solli përkthimin e Kur’anit për ta lexuar. Me orë të tëra i kaloja para këtij libri të çmuar, shpesh duke qarë për shkakë të vërtetës e cila ishte në të, e lumtur që e kisha gjetur… E lexova prap për herë të dytë, prap, duke u dridhur para fuqisë së fjalëve që dilnin prej tij… Gjatë një rasti një prej miqëve të mij, musliman, deshti që unë t’i sqaroj përse ne ortodoksët mëndojmë se Zoti është njëri prej treve. Unë mbeta si e shtangur. Thashë se unë nuk besoj në atë dhe se besoj se Zoti është një, dhe se rrëfimet për trinitet janë të pabaza… Ai vetëm buzëqeshi… tani e dij se çdo të thoshte buzëqeshja e tij. Megjithatë, atëherë, para një viti e gjysmë nuk munda as ta supozoj se ç’do të ndodhë. Ai e dinte se unë jam afër së vërtetës, por lejoi që vetë ta zbuloja atë. Megjithatë, deri tek ajo unë nuk do të vija poqëse Zoti im nuk do të kishte lëshuar mëshirën e Vet mbi mua. 

Në atë kohë intenzivishtë fillova të lexoj libra mbi Islamin… Gëlltitja literaturën… 

Masgjepsesha nga tërë ajo njohuri mbi Islamin. E lajmërova motrën time se në zemër jam muslimane… se besoj All-llahun, Një dhe të Vetëm… se besoj se Muhamedi (a.s.) është i dërguari i Zotit. Agjërova dy javë të Ramazanit, edhe pse nuk isha ende “zyrtarisht” muslimane… Më pëlqeu. Nuk mund të përshkruaj tërë atë ndjenjë që kisha derisa agjëroja, gzimin tim të iftarit. Por, në tërë atë që kam bërë kamunguar diçka mjaft e rëndësishme dhe esenciale… mungonte namazi.

Më leni të falem

Por, e tërë ajo kthesë në mëndimet dhe veprat e mia nuk u pëlqeu shumë atyre të cilët më nihnin si ortodokse. Kërkova përkrahje te miqt e mi musliman të cilët i nihja. Megjithatë, ata frikësoheshin se vallëmos e bëjë atë për shkaqe të gabuara, dyshonin se nijeti im nuk ishte i sinqertë… Unë e dija se besoj në Kur’an dhe se ai i vetmi është i besueshëm. E dija se zemra ime ka gjetur rrugën drejtë se cilës ka synuar që nga fillimi i krijimit të vet. E dija se Islami është rruga e vërtetë… insistoja që sa më parë të shqiptoj shehadetin, kurse ata shtynin atë vendin tim. Përfunidimisht, në janar të ëktij viti kalova nëpër periullë të zymtë depresioni… Kisha nevojë të perulëm Zotit tim dhe tek Ai të gjejë mbështetje… Deshta të falem e nuk dija se si. 

Me netë të tëra qëja dhe shikoja në qiell… lexoja Kur’anin. Pendohesha për shkak të atyre mekateve të cilat i kisha bërë në të kaluarën dhe për shkak të pakujdesisë time ndaj Zotit tim. Përfundimisht, për ta përshpejtuar atë, i luta miqt e mi, çiftin bashkëshortor, që të jenë dëshmitarë të mij… Që mos të më ngadalsojnë përsëri në vëndimin tim, u thashë se do të bëjnë mekat nëse unë vdes gjatë natës, nëse vdes si krishtete dhe varrosem si e krishtere. Ata ngadalësonin shehadetin tim duke dëshiruar që me këtë të më japin më shumë kohë ta njohë sa më mirë Islamin… Ato fjalë të mia ishin vëndimtare. Kuptuan seriozitetin e asaj që u flisja dhe se më të vërtetë, askush prej nesh as hnuk mund të supozojë se edhe sa pak apo sa shumë kohë ika mbetur të jetojë. Shkova tek ata, e ata më lutën që të vë shaminë mbi kokë. U ulën dhe më shikonin… Dridhesha dhe me zë thuajse në vaj thashë: Esh’hedu En La ilahe il-lAll-llah Ve Esh’hedu Enne Muhammeden Abduhu Ve Resuluhu…

Qënijen time e mbushi nje gëzim i çuditshëm… gjithçka që unë isha deri atëher, ishte e vjeter dalëngadalë vdiste dhe la vendin për nje ‘’unë’’ të ri dhe më të mirë, për dikë që do të jetojë dhe punojë gjithça ne jetë për shkak të kënaqësisë së All-llahut. Unë sërish u linda dhe sërish fillova të jetoj… Mëshira e Zotit u lëshua mbi mua. Ndjeva se si kam hequr një barrë të madhe nga shpirti im. Falenderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit te botëve, i Cili më lejoj që t’i afrohem të Vërtetës, i Cili më zgjodhi të jem një nga robëreshat e Tij. 

Miqtë e mi filluan të më urojnë dhe ishin vërtetë të lumtur per mua… Edhe vajza e tyre qe kishte tre vjet e gjysmë deshi që ta vëjë shaminë në mënyrë që të fotografohemi dhe ta madhërojmë atë moment… Isha shumë e lumtur kur falëm namazin e akshamit, të tre bashkërisht… Elhamdulil-lah, ishte ky namazi im i parë!!! 

Më mësuan se si të fali farzet. Shum shpejt kuptova dhe mbajta mënd se si bëhet kjo. Së shpejti pas kësaj me dhuruan literaturen e dy sure, teshehhudin dhe salevatet i mësova me shpejt se dy javë. Të vërtetën e ka thënë All-llahu i Lartësuar në Kur’an: ‘’Atë që All-llahu dëshiron ta udhëzoj, ia zgjeron zemrën për (të prënuar) Islamin…’’.(El-En’am: 125) 

Para disa ditëve fillova të fali edhe synetet e namazeve. Lus All-llahun e Lartësuar që të më japë fuqi të përqëndroj në atë.

Tani … 

Tani jam Aishja… Dhe gjithmonëdo të jem Aishja… Në letërnjoftimin tim ende qendron Milena…por në zemrën time jeton Islami, dhe, nëse don All-llahu, do të angazhohem që çdo pjesë e qënies time dhe çdo pjesë e jetës sime të jetë thurur dhe inspiruar me Sheriat, Kur’an dhe praktikë të të Dërguarit të Zotit, Muhammedit (sal-lall-ahu alejhi ve sel-lem). Dëshira ime është që një ditë, nëse All-llahu lejon, të edukoj fëmijë të mij muslimanë, të cilët dotë jenëtë fortë në fe dhe të përqëndrueshëm në rrugën e vertetë, krenarë për atë se janë muslimanë, ashtu sikurse nëna e tyre. Dëshiroj që ata, nëse don zoti, me krenarita ta mbajnë te vertetën në zemër… Kurse e vërteta është Islami.

Pasha All-llahun nuk ekziston gëzim më i madh se gëzimi i besimtarit në namaz, besimtarit i cili përgatitet për takimin me Zotin e vet,i cili shpreson në Mëshirën e Tij dhe i cili gjithça që bën, e bën në emër të Krijuesit të vet për kënaqësinë e Tij.

All-llahu qoftë i kënëqur me të gjithë. Aminë!

Falenderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botrave.

----------


## INDRITI

U bëra muslimane gati tre vjet më parë, menjëherë pas muajit të Ramazanit, mes dy Bajrameve


Gjurmimi im shpirtëror ka zgjatur më shumë se tridhjetë vite. Jam e lindur si katolike dhe kam hasur në shumë gjëra me të cilat nuk pajtohesha: kam besuar në Jezu Krishtin, por nuk kam besuar që ai është djalë i Zotit, apo se është Zot. Në vetvete kam konkluduar se ai është Rabin, pasi që ishte çifut i ditur dhe ishte mësues. Për këtë arsye shkova dhe studiova te rabinët dhe mësova Tanakhën, Torën dhe disa nga ligjet e judaizmit. I kam mësuar ligjet e Kosherit dhe mënyrën më të përshtatshme të përgaditjes së ushqimeve dhe rregullat e të qenurit grua. U bë e zakonshme që gruaja dhe burri të luten ndaras, pasi që gratë ishin bashkë. Edhe pse hebreizmi nuk ishte përgjigje për mua, pata përfituar një kuptim për rrugët religjioze dhe spirituale të tij. 

Unë atëherë shikoja në spiritualizmin e gruas, por e pashë se i mungon diç, nuk ishte gjithmonë monoteiste në praktikë, pasi që ato besojnë në Hyjnesha dhe shtrembëruan shumë mësime duke zgjedhur rrugë të reja të jetës. Kam pasur shumë vështirësi me Zotin unë si grua, përderisa nuk kuptova se Ai nuk është as burrë. E pëlqeva besimi hebre se Zoti është i padukshëm dhe i panjohur. Për këtë arsye nuk mundesha ti kuptoj mësimet e tyre, por pajtohesha me çështjen e barazisë së gruas dhe burrit. Andaj i respektoja gjurmimet e tyre, por metodat e tyre nuk më tërhoqën.

Në vitin 1990 mësova mbi spiritualizmin indigjen. Edhe pse ata besojnë në Krijuesin dhe në një botë, unë e kisha patjetër ta gjej spiritualizmin tim. Isha e shokuar kur shteti im Kanadaja shkoi në luftë kundër Mohokëve në vitin 1990. U gjetëm ballë për ballë me ata për pesë vjet të plota. Isha duke punuar në atë kohë, por njëkohësisht mu dha rasti që të zgjedhi, pashë dy rrugë para meje: njëra ishte rruga e Zotit, kurse tjetra ishte rruga e njeriut. E bëra një besëlidhje të vetëdijshme drejt Zotit, se do ti shërbej Atij dhe do ta shfrytëzoj tërë talentin tim për të përhapur fjalën e Tij dhe porositë e Tij. 

E zgjodha rrugën e Zotit në vend të rrugës së njeriut - në këtë rast njerëzor. Kur kriza mbaroi pas 5 viteve, Zoti më drejtoi prapë te rrënjët e mia spirituale. 

Në pjesën më të madhe të jetës sime kisha shokë dhe shoqe që vinin nga Afrika Veriore dhe Lindja e Mesme. Ata ishin çifutë, krishterë dhe muslimanë, por mua nuk më interesonte se vallë a e praktikonin ata religjionin e tyre apo jo, pasi që unë nuk besoja në religjion të organizuar. Tërë jetën time kam qenë shumë e bindur se një ditë do të bisedoj drejtpërdrejt me Zotin, do ta pyes për gjërat që më interesojnë dhe do ta falënderoj për gjithçka që më ka dhënë në jetë. Unë gjithashtu fort besoja në barazinë mes gruas dhe burrit, në barazinë e të gjitha racave para Zotit dhe para njerëzve. Krishterizmi më mësoi për Jezu Krishtin, të cilit i besoja më parë, hebreizmi më tregoi se unë mund të flas drejtpërdrejtë me Zotin, se gratë dhe burrat duhet ta adhurojnë Atë veçmas, dhe se Zoti ka ligje të të ushqyerit. Mohokët më treguan se gratë dhe burrat janë të barabartë, edhe pse kishin obligime të ndryshme. Por ku mund ti gjej të gjitha këto. Asnjë religjion, asnjë mësim nuk kishte mundësi të mi ofrojë të gjitha këto, por Zoti ishte aty për të më udhëhequr. 

Kur isha në moshën njëzetepesë vjeçare, u njoftova me një djalë të ri dhe u dashurova në të. Ai ishte irakian për nga vendlindja, çifut për nga religjioni dhe kishte jetuar në Izrael shumë vite. Ai kishte ardhur në Kanada në vitin 1970, dhe ne u njoftuam dhe u dashuruam. Atëherë kishte luftë mes Izraelit dhe Libanit. Ne duhej që të martoheshim, por ai vendosi të kthehet prapa dhe ti bashkangjitet ushtrisë izraelite për luftë. 

Fatkeqësisht, ai u vra në atë luftë. Për shumë vite me radhë e kam mbajtur dhembjen të shtypur në thellësinë e shpirtit. Por All-llahu e mbrojti zemrën time dhe më dha një dhuratë të madhe. U njoftova me një vajzë libaneze, ajo ishte një shia muslimane. Ajo nuk ishte shumë religjioze, por ishte krenare që ishte muslimane. Ne biseduam dhe unë i tregova se çka kishte ndodhur, kurse ajo më shikoi me lot në sy dhe më tregoi se edhe ajo e kishte humbur vëllaun e saj në të njëjtën luftë. Deri sot e kësaj dite ne ende nuk e dimë se athua vëllau i saj ka vrarë të dashurin tim, apo i dashuri im vëllaun e saj, apo ndoshta është ndonjë variantë krejt tjetër, që ata të mos jenë vrarë mes vete, gjë që edhe është më e mundshme. Ajo që doli prej tërë kësaj ishte se, pas lotëve dhe dhembjes ne u bëmë shoqe shumë të mira, dhe ajo më ndihmoi mua që dalëngadalë ta shëroj shpirtin tim të lënduar. Me këtë rast unë poashtu pashë tmerrin dhe ligësinë e luftës, se si njerëzit vriten mes vete. 

Në vitin 1995 ishte një polemikë në Montreal lidhur me gratë që mbajnë mbulesën islame (hixhabin), kështuqë unë vendosa ta dokumentoj këtë rast për nevojat e mia, dhe fillova të intervistoj njerëzit përderisa punoja në një radio për katër vjet, ku përgadisja lajmet nga vendi, Afrika Veriore dhe Lindja e Mesme. Përmes një shoqeje u njoftova me një grua shumë të mirë irakiane, e cila fliste mbi rëndësinë e veshjes së hixhabit dhe çka nënkuptonte hixhabi për të. Gjëja që më la mbresë tek ajo ishte përkushtimi i thellë i saj ndaj Zotit të cilin ajo e quante All-llah. Isha e impresionuar nga sinqeriteti dhe nga shpirtdëlirësia e saj. 

Ajo më sqaroi se çka ishte Islami. Ajo më tha që Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Zotit, se gruaja dhe burri janë të barabartë, se të gjitha racat njerëzore janë të barabarta para Zotit, se Jezu Krishti ishte i Dërguar i Zotit e jo Zot, se Merjemja, nëna e tij, ishte një shembull i shkëlqyeshëm, dhe se ligjet e Islamit ishin më toleruese se ato çifute. Për habinë time, e gjithë kjo ishte ajo që unë në të vërtetë besoja. Fillova të shoqërohem me të dhe brenda një muaji e deklarova shehadetin dhe u bëra muslimane sikur ajo. 

Kjo ishte para tre viteve. Tani unë mbaj mbulesën islame (hixhabin) dhe jam shumë e lumtur. Jam kthyer sërish në Universitet dhe jam duke studjuar religjionet. Lëmia ime është Islami, dhe dua që të arrij sa më shumë, madje edhe të doktoroj dhe të bëhem e aftë në fushën e të drejtave të gruas dhe mbi hadithin. Momentalisht jam duke shkruar një libër në gjuhën angleze mbi gruan dhe Islamin në shekullin e shtatë. Tani kam një Show në radio të cilin e realizoj bashkë me shoqen time përmes së cilës e pranova Islamin. Showi zgjat gjysmë orë. Përmes tij iu drejtohemi grave nga e tërë bota dhe të religjioneve të ndryshme që dominojnë në botë. Jam duke u munduar që me ndihmën e profesorëve dhe udhëheqësve fetarë ta sqaroj Islamin dhe porosinë e tij. Poashtu jam duke u munduar që ta dokumentoj në film jetën e grave muslimane dhe rolin e tyre në shoqëri.

Emri im musliman është Um-Kulthum, njëjtë sikur e ka pasur vajza e Pejgamberit Muhammed. Ajo më inspiroi mua që të bëhem muslimane e mirë. 

Ky është rrëfimi im. Dashuria ime e parë ishte për një djalë të ri irakian çifut, i cili vdiq në luftë, me çrast u thye zemra ime. Atëherë isha e ndarë në shumë copëza në Liban, përderisa një grua muslimane libaneze e filloi procesin e shërimit tim. Por zemra ime u shërua nga një person tjetër irakian, kësaj rradhe nga një grua muslimane, pasi që ajo më njoftoi me Islamin dhe më thirri të bëhem muslimane. Fuqia e All-llahut është e madhe - nga dhembja e humbjes së të fejuarit, e gjeta lumturinë në rrugën e jetës e cila më afroi më afër All-llahut. 

All-llahu i udhëzoftë të gjithë ata njerëz që kanë zemra të thyera. Dhe mos harroni se porosia e Islamit është ajo e paqes dhe harmonisë. Para se të fillojmë të shërohemi, ne duhet të flasim për dhembjen, duhet të flasim për atë që na mundon, dhe All-llahu do ti shërojë zemrat tona duke vendosur njerëzit e drejtë në rrugën tonë drejt kërkimit të Tij.

----------


## INDRITI

U linda në një familje romanokatolike e cila mua, sikur edhe vëllezërit dhe motrat e mia, na edukoi në mënyrë tradicionale. Fëmijëria ime ishte ashtu siç ishte e zakonshme në vitet e shtatëdhjeta në fshatrat e Shtajerit. Shkuarja në kishë të dielave - të shohësh dhe të jeshë i parë, ashtu kjo më dukej mua - kishte edhe ca gjëra pozitive, si p.sh. veshja e bukur (“veshja e së dielës”) apo shkuarja për të ngrënë akullore pas kryerjes së shërbesës në kishë.

Në maj ishte e zakonshme që para së gjithash gratë dhe fëmijët (meshkujt nuk tregonin ndonjë angazhim të madh në kishë) në kishën e fshatit të lexojnë pjesë të lutjeve. Për fëmijët kjo ishte e mërzitshme. Ne do të dilnim të luanim jashtë deri para fundit të lutjes, e pastaj do të ktheheshim në kishë, do të rreshtoheshim dhe përfundonim lutjen e majit. Ora e mësim-besimit në shkollë dhe tregimet për të dërguarit e mëparshëm dhe për jetën e Jezusit për neve paraqisnin tregime avanturiere, sepse famullitari ynë, holandez, na rrëfente gjërat në mënyrë shumë interesante. Madje edhe protestanti i vetëm në klasën tonë rrinte në orë, edhepse ishte i liruar nga mësim-besimi. Edhe më tepër na pëlqente kur dëgjonim famullitarin se si thoshte diçka në gjuhën e tij amtare. Për mua ai ishte si “Don Camillo” vetëm se pa “Pepponin”. Megjithatë, gjithashtu më kujtohet se si na sqaronte trinitetin: “zot-at, zot-bir, zot-shpirti i shenjtë, i cili vjen në formë të pëllumbit në Tokë”. Si mund tre të jenë një??? Në rregull, Zoti krijoi Botën. Maria, “nëna e zotit” ka lindur Jezusin, por çka është “shpirti i shenjtë”? Nuk mundesha këtë t’ia sqaroj vetes. Gjithnjë nënkuptonte: “Kjo duhet besuar”. Në fazën time problematike të pjekurisë (pubertet) tentova që të shkoj deri në fund dhe të refuzoj vizitën e së dielave në kishë, të veshi pantollone etj. Por, prapëseprap në fund, për të mbetur në binarë, shkoja në kishë. Për dashuri të prindërve apo për shkak të guximit të pamjaftueshëm që të duroj dhe ashtu të jem e dëbuar nga ana e shoqërisë dhe të më konsiderojnë si e huaj. Në këtë fazë kam përjetuar dyfytyrësinë e njerëzve, pashë lidhshmërinë e disa gjërave dhe ndjeva se këtu diçka nuk është në rregull. Fjalët që shqiptonin përpara altarit ishin aq të larguara prej realitetit, saqë unë me ta nuk mundesha të filloj asgjë. Si person i rritur e praktikoja traditën krishtere, por vetë religjionin nuk e konsideroja si diç të rëndësishme. Për mua feja nuk luante ndonjë rol të posaçëm. Kisha banesë, punë, veturë dhe gjendje të mirë - në zenitin e jetës, siç thuhet. E përshtatur ndaj shoqërisë dhe pa konflikte. Kjo prapëseprap gjatë viteve të ardhshme do të fillojë të ndryshojë. 

Prindërit e mi prap, asnjëherë nuk u ndalën të na përkujtojnë neve fëmijët e rritur, që së paku për Pashkë dhe Kërshëndella të shkojmë në kishë. 

Kur u njoftova me bashkëshortin tim (musliman), kalimi në Islam nuk ishte temë për mua, e më vonë as për prindërit e mi, por vetë fakti se ai ishte i huaj ishte temë.

U furnizova me libra ashtu që të mësoj diç më tepër për botën fascinuese të Orientit, kurse vendosa edhe të udhëtoj në vendin e tij. Atje për herë të parë isha e konfrontuar me mënyrën islame të jetesës. I tërë skenari “i profetizuar” i hororit (para udhëtimit m’u tërhoq vërejtja) nuk ndodhi, por përkundrazi. Atje jeta frymon shumë më tepër me fe, siç është p.sh. mbulesa islame e femrës dhe veshja e fustaneve të gjatë shumë të bukur, pastaj agjërimi i muajit Ramazan. Mua më fascinoi ajo mënyrë e sinqertë e jetës, ajo fortësi dhe ndershmëri në të gjitha sferat e jetës. Në të ne, të ashtuquajturit krishterë, humbim. Humbim në gënjeshtrat dhe shpifjet tona të pandërprera “të nevojshme” apo me ndarjen ndërmjet jetës së kësaj bote dhe asaj që vjen pas vdekjes. Nëna ime thoshte gjithnjë: “Burri yt si musliman e njeh Biblën më mirë se ti!” Këtu ajo kishte të drejtë. Kishte pika për të cilat unë dhe bashkëshorti im mund të diskutonim mirë, edhe atë për ato me ç’rast mënyra islame e jetesës për mua u bë më e afërt se ajo krishtere. Gjithashtu edhe rreth pikave për të cilat unë nga çështja e shikimit perëndimor të botës ndjehesha e sigurtë. Kur do të vinte deri te diskutimi më i ashpër, unë shikimet e mia perëndimore do t’i forcoja edhe më shumë, sepse në kokën time nuk kishte mundësi tjetërfare të të menduarit. Ne në të ashtuquajturën “botë e zhvilluar” edhe ashtu në gjithçka jemi “më të mirë”. Kjo zgjati disa vjet. Përfundimisht, së paku ashtu mendoja, të gjithë besojmë një Zot, kurse a e quajmë All-llah apo vetëm Zot, kjo për mua nuk paraqiste problem. Burri im me vite të tëra prakitikisht ma prezentonte mënyrën islame të jetesës. Kështu unë, duke filluar nga 10 urdhrat, mësova edhe pesë namazet. Mësova edhe se ç’është dhikri. Para dhe pas çdo vepre njeriu lut All-llahun për ndihmën e Tij - dhe kështu tërë ditën mbahet lidhja apo përkujtimi ndaj All-llahut. Si dhe ajo se feja (Islami) ndikon në tërë jetën e njeriut dhe raportin e tij ndaj njerëzve dhe bashkësisë në kuptim pozitiv. Më mahniti kjo mënyrë e pastër dhe e sinqertë e të jetuarit e burrit tim. Gjatë kam gjurmuar për ndjenjë të tillë të jetës. Pikërisht Islami u përputh me shikimet e mia për shumë çështje. Megjithatë, dëshiroja të kuptoj se prej nga vjen ajo fuqi e brendshme, ajo siguri absolute. Dëshiroja të jem e sigurt se kjo me të vërtetë për mua është e drejtë. Unë pas aq viteve - durimi i burrit tim është mahnitës - ndërtova qëndrim të ri ndaj Islamit, fesë së burrit tim, edhe pse para kësaj më ndodhi një ngjarje kyçe gjatë pushimit në Egjipt. Do të dëshiroja që të shkruaj diç mbi atë përjetim. 

Paramendoni perëndimin veror të diellit në kryeqytetin e provincës në Egjipt. Ishte rreth ora shtatë në mbrëmje dhe unë qëndroja në pullazin e shumëkatëshes (pullazet e ndërtesave në Egjipt janë të rrafshët, shën. përkth.) në të cilën banonim. Siç është e zakonshme, gjatë kohës së namazit të akshamit muezinët filluan prej minareve të të gjitha xhamive ekzistuese në atë qytet të thirrin ezanin. اdo muezin me zërin e vet thirrte sa më bukur që mundte. Atë re të zëshme, atë vibracion në ajër dhe ndjenjën në të era e butë e bartte nëpër tërë qytetin. Kjo zgjoi ndjenjë të tillë në zemrën time, të cilën unë mund ta quaj vetëm si fat. Në fillim nuk dija se prej nga vijnë ato ndjenja, nga zemra apo truri? E dija se është diçka shumë e madhe dhe e thellë, sepse mundesha të ndjej kënaqësi të veçantë. Duhet atëherë të më ketë hyrë në zemër diçka e posaçme. Kur më kujtohet kjo, ndjehem njëjtë sikur atëherë. Edhe më tej jeton në mua.

Gjërat të cilat burri im m’i tregonte për Islamin për mua nuk ishin të huaja. Fillova të krahasoj përmbajtjen e Bilës dhe Kur’anit dhe ashtu u ballafqova me gjëra mjaft të pranueshme, por gjithashtu edhe të pakëndshme dhe të papranueshme. Rreth çështjes së Biblës atëherë për herë të parë erdha deri në përfundim se nuk ekziston libër unikat. Duke diskutuar me burrin, me ç’rast shpesh përfaqësoja mbrojtësin e krishterizmit, i afrohesha fundit tim të njohjes së latinishtes, sepse si krishtere “normale” nuk kisha ndonjë dituri të posaçme fetare. Përderisa ai si musliman posedonte një gjë të tillë! Kështu një ditë në tryezën e kuzhinës bindshëm deklarova shehadetin: La ilahe il-lall-llah Muhammedun resulull-llah.

Me shehadetin tim filluan të ndryshohen disa gjëra. Pas gjysmë viti erdhi muaji i Ramazanit dhe unë dëshiroja ta provoj. Frika se do të mund të vdes nga uria dhe etja nuk u realizua. Gjatë agjërimit ndjehesha shkëlqyeshëm. Rreth zekatit kisha pak vështirësi. Të ndaj nga pasuria ime aq rëndë e fituar, madje qoftë kjo vetëm 2,5 % nga ajo që është në pronën time gjatë një viti. Megjithatë, aso ndjenje kam pasur edhe me rastin e dhënies së tatimit kishtar. Faktin se kamata është e ndaluar në fillim nuk desha ta pranoj. Në këtë periudhë, në fillim nuk falesha rregullisht. Kurse nga hixhabi isha shumë larg. E kuptoja çështjen e hixhabit, por nuk mund ta pranoja akoma për vete. Frika nga njerëzit, prindërit, shokët e punës, etj. ishte e madhe. Megjithatë, isha e sigurt se një ditë do të vijë deri te ajo. 

Disa vjet më vonë shkova me burrin në haxhxh. Meqë ai në mënyrë mahnitëse më rrëfente për Mekken dhe Medinen, dëshiroja që edhe unë t’i vizitoj njëherë.

As nuk supozoja se ky udhëtim do të ndryshojë shumë çështje në mua. Problemi i hixhabit më nuk ekzistonte. Pas haxhxhit gjithçka ishte e thjeshtë.

----------


## INDRITI

Quhem Zuwene Marstrand. Ky është rrëfimi im.

Kur për herë të parë erdha në ishullin Zanzibar, në Tanzani, në vitin 
1984, ishte vetëm një gjë që nuk më pëlqente – se 95% e popullatës ishin 
muslimanë.
Në moshën prej 8 deri më 11 vjet kam jetuar me prindërit e mi në 
Botswana. 
Kur pas 25 vjetëve përfundimisht ia arrita të kthehem në Afrikë, ishte 
sikur të gjendem prej fillimit në mes kulturës afrikane, e cila derisa isha e 
vogël kishte domethënie të madhe për mua. Por jo që të ngulitem në 
vendin e kulturës dominuese arabe. Por Zoti është i Madh dhe din se ç’është më 
mirë për ne, që shpesh dallohet prej asaj që kemi logaritur. Këtë e shijova ato 8 
vjet, ku jetova dhe punova si zdrukthtare.

Mikpritja dhe ngrohtësia

Ajo mikpritje dhe ngrohtësi me të cilën më priti populli la përshtypje 
të veçantë tek unë. Së shpejti hetova se atë ndihmim dhe kujdes e 
praktikonin edhe mes vete. Ushqimi ndahej me këdo që vinte dhe pleqtë 
respektoheshin. 
Meshkujt dhe femrat jetonin të barabartë dhe ndihmonin dhe jepnin të 
holla në rast fatkeqësie, edhe pse shumë prej tyre as vet nuk e dinin se si 
të furnizohen me ushqim për ditën e nesërme. Gabimet e njerëzve do të 
liheshin në llogari të Zotit, në vend që vet të bëjnë hakmarrje etj. Shijova atë 
që, sa më mirë që populli e njihte fenë e vet islame, gjithnjë e më shumë 
posedonin cilësi të mira.

ا’më mungonte?

Afrikanët gjithmonë e kanë pasur shprehi të ndihmohen mes vete dhe të 
jenë mirënjohës për atë që kanë. Prandaj kanë mundur, siç kam parë unë, 
shumë më 
mirë ta ruajnë kulturën e vet. Ndjeja se muslimanët në Zanzibar, 
megjithatë, ishin pak tjetërfare dhe kishin mënyrë më të mirë të jetës. Supozoj 
sepse ata ishin një shoqëri ishullore, ku rregullat muslimane të jetës ishin 
gjërësisht të përhapura. Në pjesët ku shumica e banorëve ishin të 
krishterë mënyra evropiane e jetës ishte model, kurse përpjekja për materializmin ishte më e madhe se sa te muslimanët.
ا’është puna me atë religjion, i quajtur Islam, i cili në atë masë e ka 
kapluar atë popull? اfarë është ajo qetësi e brendshme të cilën këta njerëz të qetë e gjetën, e që vet mua më mungonte?
E pyeta fqiun se a mos vallë kishte diçka që të lexoj mbi Islamin. 
Fillova gradualisht seriozisht të mendoj që të kaloj në Islam.

ثndrrat
Atëherë përjetova dy ëndrra të fuqishme. Në të parën ëndrrova se isha e 
vetmuar në një kishë e gjunëzuar para altarit. Befasisht u lehtësova 
dhe fluturova lart deri nën pullaz, e pastaj zbrita poshtë në mes të 
kishës. 
Pastaj një njeri, një grua dhe një prift hynë në kishë. Prifti u 
befasua dhe pyeti se a mos vallë dua të mësoj diç për religjionin. U përgjigja: 
“Po, por jo për këtë religjion.” Në ëndrrën e dytë, disa ditë më vonë, ëndrrova 
se si kisha dalur të blejë një sexhade muslimane për t’u falur. Jam e bindur 
se këto dy ëndrra më prinë që të sjell vendimin më të madh dhe më të mirë 
në jetë time, kalova në Islam. Dhe sa më shumë që lexoja për fe, isha 
gjithnjë e më e sigurtë se kam shkuar rrugës së vërtetë. Rrugë e përsosur, të 
cilën akoma me mund përpiqem ta ndjek gjithnjë e më shumë. Nuk nxitova të 
gjej burrë, sepse fatkeqësisht pashë edhe shembuj të këqij të muslimanëve, 
të cilët nuk kujdeseshin për fenë e tyre, kurse njeri i tillë as që më 
interesonte. Atëherë nuk kam ndier se do të mund t’i fitoja të gjitha ato të 
drejta dhe mbrojtje të cilën Islami ia urdhëron burrit që t’ia jep 
gruas së vet. Në këso raste ndjenjat nuk duhet të mbisundojnë mendjen. Kështuqë, disa 
vjet më vonë gjeta një besimtar të mirë, praktikues i fesë, për të 
cilin tani jam e martuar.
Ai është nga ishulli “im” Zanzibar, dhe çfarë më tepër mund të dëshiron 
një grua, përveçse të martohet me një bashkëshort i cili bën gjithçka që 
është më mirë për t’i kryer detyrat dhe obligimet të cilat i kërkon feja dhe 
që e respekton edhe gruan e vet.
E falënderoj All-llahun për këtë dhunti

----------


## INDRITI

Sikur dikush të më pyet se kur jam bërë muslimane, mendoj se përgjigje 
e vetme e arsyeshme do të ishte: Unë jam lindur muslimane, por nuk kam 
qenë e vetëdijshme për këtë. Në realitet, ne të gjithë kemi lindur si 
musliman, por 
fatkeqësisht shumica e njerëzve nuk e pranojnë këtë fakt, dhe jetojnë 
të humbur në mjedise tjera religjioze dhe me mënyra të tjera të jetës.
Unë kam qenë tmerrisht e humbur, dhe mendoj se kjo ka qenë mirë për 
mua, sepse All-llahu ndjeu vuajtjet e mia dhe njohja për Të arriti tek unë.
Takimi im i parë me Islamin ishte nëpërmjet një kursi në Universitet, 
me ç’rast gjatë muajit Ramazan ishim të ftuar në namazin e xhumasë.
Gjatë këtyre takimeve e takova një motër të mrekullueshme muslimane e 
cila më ftoi në shtëpi të saj për të mësuar dhe për të ngrënë ushqim. Unë 
refuzova, sepse e gjithë kjo më dukej shumë e panjohur për mua. Kisha 
formuar shumë strereotipe dhe nuk isha e gatshme ta hapi mendjen time 
për çka do qoftë rreth Islamit, e madje nuk mund ta pranoja as ftesën për 
ushqim e dituri.
Njoftimi i ardhshëm rreth Islamit ishte kur kontaktova me disa arabë 
muslimanë në njërin nga Kolegjet Teknike që gjendeshin afër shtëpisë 
sime. 
Ky ishte momenti kur zbulova mënyrën islame të jetesës.
Isha e befasuar nga fakti se ata refuzonin thirrjet për mbrëmje gazmore 
dhe nuk konsumonin alkool. Si mund të falen disa herë në ditë dhe të 
agjërojnë një muaj të tërë? اka kanë këta njerëz!
Nga ai moment mendoja se isha amerikane e autorizuar me Islam.
Por, në realitet unë nuk dija asgjë.
Kulmi i hutisë sime arriti në këto çaste. Unë isha vrojtuese, por 
asnjëherë nuk e kuptova çdo të thoshte e gjithë kjo.
Por, kur pranova Islamin dhe u bëra muslimane, All-llahu i Madhërishëm 
m'i dha përgjigjet e gjithë asaj hutie që kisha në kokën time. Isha hutuar 
për faktin se isha shumë e mjerë. Përkundër asaj se isha mjaft e suksesshme 
në aspektin material të jetës, mendja dhe zemra ime ishin të shqetësuara.
Shpirtërisht isha shumë e dobët, ngase e kisha mashtruar vetveten me 
bindjen se gjërat materiale që shtriheshin nën këmbët e mia janë të mjaftueshme që ta tejkalojnë çdo goditje që më jipte jeta. Kisha qenë gabim.
Nëna ime vdiq kur unë isha në moshën 23 vjeçare, dhe, të gjitha të 
hollat, shtëpia, veturat dhe stolitë e mia, arsimimi im, nuk më ndihmuan asgjë.
Përpiqesha të vazhdoj me jetën time, sikur vdekja e saj të ishte vetëm 
një ngjarje e rëndomtë. Megjithatë, ky ishte momenti kur unë nuk mundesha 
ta injoroj All-llahun.
Sikur të mendoja atëherë sipas gjendjes së tanishme mendore, atëherë 
jeta e nënës sime ka qenë e kotë. اfarë qëllimi ka patur ajo në këtë botë? 
اfarë rëndësie ka patur jeta e saj në këtë botë? Nuk kam mundur të besoj se 
ka rëndësi të vogël. Ky ka qenë momenti kur unë fillova të mësoj mbi 
Islamin dhe iu dorëzova me gjithë qenien time All-llahun.
ثshtë shumë vështirë të përshkruhet me fjalë se si ndjehet njeriu kur 
fillon ta ndjen All-llahun me zemër. Kjo ndjenjë e qetësisë dhe rehatisë 
shpirtërore mund vetëm të përjetohet…
Islami do të thotë shumë më tepër se disa rituale, gjuhë, kulturë dhe 
shtet.
Islami është përjetim i ëmbël, që dallon shumë nga ajo që dikur moti ma 
patën mësuar.
Bashkëshorti im më ka mësuar për shumë gjëra që unë sot i di. Duke 
vrojtuar, dëgjuar dhe duke hapur zemrën time, fillova të kuptoj. All-llahu u 
paraqitet njerëzve në mënyra të ndryshme dhe Ai ia ndriçon rrugën kujt të do.
Fillova të mësoj domethënien dhe rëndësinë e ritualeve fetare, që dikur 
vetëm i shikoja. Fillova të lexoj Kur’anin me orë të tëra.
All-llahu filloi të më afrohet dhe ta mbushë zbrazëtirën që kisha në 
zemrën time.
Kur një individ nuk e ndjek rrugën e All-llahut, ai është në kërkim të 
pandërprerë të kësaj rruge.
Duke e kërkuar këtë rrugë, në një moment ndërpreva refuzimin e diturisë 
islame dhe ia hapa zemrën time muslimanëve dhe mësimit të Kur’anit. Ky 
ndryshim ishte shumë i lehtë, si ngrënia e një copë byreku.
Deri atëherë kam qenë në kontakt me një motër të vërtetë muslimane. 
Shumë prej tyre bashkoheshin një herë në muaj, për të mësuar bashkë dhe për 
t’u lutur (falur).
Tani unë e vizitoj xhaminë gjatë ditës së xhuma dhe në çfarë do kohe 
tjetër 
kur kam mundësi. Unë dhe bashkëshorti im lexojmë dhe studjojmë Kur’anin 
dhe hadithin, dhe jemi në kërkim të përhershëm të diturisë.
Kur bëhesh musliman, fillon një rrugë e re dhe një mënyrë e re e jetës.
All-llahu e tregon Veten në disa mënyra. Ndonjëherë ajo është përmes 
një pjesë të diturisë. Dhe, shpresoj që All-llahu të më jep durim dhe 
mprehtësi. 
Pa marrë parasysh rastin, unë çdo herë jam e vetëdijshme për bekimin e 
All-llahut, dhe vazhdimisht përpiqem të jetoj në mënyrën që All-llahu e 
ka përcaktuar për ne si qenie njerëzore.
Familja ime nuk e pranojnë mënyrën e re të jetës sime.
Kam pasur një bashkëpunëtore e cila njëherë më pyeti: “Si mund ta 
braktisësh Jezusin?” I thashë: “Unë e dua Jezusin.” Përgjigja ime, jam e sigurt se 
e befasoi. Unë thjesht i shpjegova se në Islam ne nuk e braktisim askë. 
Dhe, në të vërtetë, vetëm tash mund të lexoj dhe ta kuptoj rëndësinë e 
vërtetë të Jezusit.
Islami lejon që ithtarët e tij të studjojnë mesazhet që All-llahu i ka 
zbritur nëpërmjet mësimeve të Jezusit, Ibrahimit dhe Muhammedit 
alejhis-selam.
Për këtë shkak, për ne si musliman, dituria asnjëherë nuk është e 
fshehur, dhe ne jemi të lirë në kërkimin e së vërtetës dhe afrimin tek 
All-llahu.
Kultura perëndimore nuk e pranon dhe nuk e kupton Islamin. Ata mendojnë 
se ne jemi fundamentalistë dhe terroristë, ose disa forma tjera të përbindëshit 
që dëshirojnë të bëjnë kërdi në paqen e botës krishtere.
Mënyra me të cilën unë kundërshtoja këto komente jo njerëzore ishte e 
butë.
Më kujtohen çastet kur edhe arsyeja ime ishte shumë e ultë, ashtu që i 
mbyllja sytë dhe zemrën para çdo gjëje që e thoshin muslimanët.
Mos të mendojë askush se ata më kanë kthyer nga rruga ime e mëparshme 
për shkak të injorancës sime, sepse sikur të ishte ashtu, unë sot nuk do të 
isha këtu ku jam.
Pra, të gjithë muslimanët duhet të kenë durim dhe mëshirë për ata që 
nuk kuptojnë mënyrën tonë të jetës.
Së fundi, All-llahu i afrohet çdokujt që kërkon dituri dhe arsye të shëndoshë.

----------


## INDRITI

KALIMI IM Nث ISLAM
 Duke u rritur në një familje e cila e konsideronte veten të krishtere, asnjëherë nuk kam dëgjuar se është përmendur emri i Zotit, asnjëherë nuk kam parë askë të lutet, dhe që nga vegjëlia mësova se shkaku i vetëm për çmuarjen e gjërave është interesi. Kremtonim Kërshëndellat, Pashkët dhe të gjitha ditët e shenjta, kurse asnjëherë nuk kam menduar dhe ditur përse. Asnjëherë as që kam pyetur. Kjo ishte pjesa e ekzistencës suedeze. Si krishter (protestant) shkoni nëpër diçka që quhet përforcim, kur jeni në moshën 15 vjeçare. Kjo shënonte kursin për stërvitje dhe përforcim të fesë. Unë kisha dëshirë që ta bëj atë, gjegjësisht të mësoj për krishterizmin, andaj u paraqita për një kampim trejavor që ishte kombinim mes golfit dhe kampit përforcues. Në mëngjes kishim orë me priftin e avullueshëm, kurse mendjet tona synonin që sa më shpejtë të vijë koha që të luajmë golf. Asgjë nuk mësova. Kalova nëpër shkollimin e lartë stuhishëm. Ndjeva se asgjë nuk mund të më dëmtojë. Aktet e mia ishin më të mirat, kurse guximi im ishte në kulm. Feja asnjëherë nuk më ka rënë ndërmend. Gjithçka kam bërë thjesht mirë. Të gjithë e dinin se të jesh fetar do të thotë të gjesh dritën pas depresionit apo sëmundjes së rëndë, dhe thoshin se si kanë nevojë për Jezusin në jetën e tyre për të pasur mundësi të përjetojnë. Ndjeva se do të mund të bëja çfarëdo qoftë në mënyrë që të dëfrehesha, dhe se feja ishte vetëm arsye për të ikur nga realiteti. Në kolexh fillova të mendoj mbi rëndësinë e jetës. Kisha momente të vështira rreth pranimit të fesë për shkak të luftërave që ishin të lidhura me fetë. Ndërtova një filozofi timen personale. Isha e bindur se një formë e fuqisë ka krijuar gjithçka, por nuk kisha guxim të them se ai ishte Zoti. Për mua Zoti ishte një fotografi krishtere e një plaku mjekërbardhë, dhe e dija se një plak nuk do mund të krijonte gjithësinë! Besoja në jetën përtej varrit, nga shkaku se konsideroja se drejtësia duhej të zbatohej. Gjithashtu besoja se gjithçka ndodh me shkak. Duke marrë parasysh prapavijën dhe shkollimin tim, isha e mashtruar në besimin e teorisë së Darwinit si fakt. Sa më shumë që mendoja për rëndësinë e jetës, aq më shumë bëhesha më e thyer shpirtërisht. Ndjeja se kjo jetë është burg. Humba pjesën dërrmuese të oreksin tim për jetë. Mësova mjaft për budizmin dhe hinduizmin, dhe për to isha e interesuar që në shkollë. Dija në hollësi për mënyrën e tyre të besuarit dhe të menduarit, por nuk kam ditur asgjë për Islamin. Më kujtohet libri im nga shkolla e lartë, ku tregohej mënyra se si falen muslimanët. Tregoheshin ritualet e faljes, por nuk dija asgjë për mësimin islam. Propaganda përmes masmediave ishte e tillë, saqë isha e bindur se muslimanët i shtypin gratë dhe i rrahin fëmijët. Se ishin mizorë dhe nuk ngurronin të vrasin. Vitin e fundit në kolexh kisha dëshirë të madhe për shkencë dhe isha e gatshme të dalë në skenën punuese. Përmes ndonjë përvoje ndërkombëtare duhej të përmirësoja gjuhën time angleze. U gjeta në Bostovë dhe u ballafaqova me katër muslimanë. Atëherë nuk e dija se kush ishte Muhammedi dhe nuk dija se All-llahu ishte Zoti i njëjtë. Fillova të lexoj libra dhe të pyes shumëçka, por më e rëndësishme ishte se fillova të miqësohem me muslimanët. Deri atëherë nuk kam pasur shoqe nga ndonjë shtet i huaj. Të gjithë njerëzit që i njihja ishin suedezë. Muslimanët që i njoftova ishin të mrekullueshëm. Më pranuan shumë mirë dhe asnjëherë nuk ushtruan asçfarë presioni ndaj meje. Madje sjellja e tyre ishte më e mirë se ajo e familjes sime. Islami dukej si sistem i mirë i jetës. Pranova strukturën dhe stabilitetin që Islami e bartte me vete, por nuk isha e bindur se kjo do të ishte për mua. Një prej problemeve të mia ishte ajo se unë e kontestoja fenë. Së paku për shkak të asaj që e dija prej krishterizmit. E lexova librin Bible, The Quran and Science (Bibla, Kurani dhe shkenca) prej Maurice Bucaille, dhe aty gjeta përgjigje për të gjithë pyetjet e mia shkencore! Ishte kjo feja e cila shkonte në hap me shkencën moderne. Ndjehesha mrekullueshëm, por kjo akoma nuk ishte thellë në zemrën time. Kohë pas kohe trupin tim e përfshinte një energji pozitive kur mendoja për të gjitha gjërat e rejat që i kisha mësuar. E ndjeja zemrën time të këndshme dhe e mendoja veten si muslimane. Pashë një jetë të ndershme, përplot respekt, qetësi, paqe dhe mirësi. Për më tepër, e gjeta jetën që kishte kuptim. Kuptova se duhet të liroj egon time dhe të nderohem me diçka më të fuqishme se vetëpëlqimi. Dy herë e pyeta veten: اtë pengon të bëhesh muslimane? Herën e parë më kapi paniku dhe mu bllokua truri. Herën e dytë mendova vetëm për një moment, se mos vallë do të gjeja ndonjë arsye. Nuk kishte ndonjë arsye, prandaj e pranova Islamin dhe deklarova shehadetin Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah ve enne Muhammeden Resulull-llah. Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut.
 Me respekt dhe dashuri, Helena

----------


## INDRITI

Përkundër propagandës së paskrupullt e tepër të fëlliqtë që po zhvillohet në Perëndim me të gjitha mjetet aq të fuqishme e të sofistikuara kundër muslimanëve dhe Fesë Islame, megjithëkëtë muslimanët po shtohen dhe Feja Islame po gjallërohet, duke përfituar për çdo ditë anëtarë të rinj! 
Niman Smart, profesor i religjioneve në Universitetin e Kalifomisë në Santa-Barbara, lidhur me këtë ia dha këtë deklaratë revistës më të njohur amerikane, të përjavshmes "TIME" (KOHA): “Është tradicionale paraqitja e shtrembëruar e Islamit në Perëndim. Aq më tepër, viteve të fundit ajo po paraqitet edhe si terroriste...” 
Por kush po e kërkon të vërtetën, nuk po e përfill fare këtë propagandë të fëlliqtë... Virginia Martson (tani quhet Kerima Omar Kameuneh, ish-anëtare e Kishës Episkopale) nga Burbanku, Kaliforni, Ogen Davis nga Atlanta, Xhorxhi, dr. Stejf Xhonson (tani quhet dr. Faruk Abdullah) dhe shumë të tjerë, nuk i pengoi fare propaganda anti-islame për ta përqafuar të vërtetën, Fenë Islame. Konvertuesit amerikanë janë jo me dhjetëra, por me qindra e mijëra, madje edhe me tituj të lartë shkencorë, që e kanë pranuar Islamin. Por ne veçuam në këtë rast një gazetare. Përse kjo gazetare amerikane e pranoi Fenë Islame? 
Gazetarja amerikane, Suzanne Haneef (Hanif), e kërkoi të vërtetën dhe e gjeti në Fenë Islame. Si gazetare ajo kishte mundësinë që të udhëtojë shumë edhe nëpër vende të ndryshme të Botës islame. Ajo atje u njoh për së afërmi me muslimanët dhe me Islamin. Në fillim nga kureshtja, e më vonë nga dashuria, ajo iu përkushta me gjithë shpirt studimeve mbi Islamin, dhe më në fund, me ndihmën e All-llahut, u ndriçua me Dritën e kësaj feje dhe e pranoi Islamin, këtë fe të vërtetë, e cila po dëshmohet çdo ditë se po i përshtatet natyrës njerëzore, në çdo vend e në çdo kohë! 
Konvertuesja e re amerikane, Suzanne Haneef, pasi e gjeti atë që e kërkonte - qetësinë shpirtërore, dëshironte që edhe të tjerët në Amerikë dhe kudo në botë ta kuptojnë e ta pranojnë këtë fé të përsosur. Si rezultat i kësaj dëshire të zjarrtë, ajo shkroi një libër mbi Islamin, i cili u botua në gjuhën angleze në qytetin Lahore të Pakistanit. 
Gazetarja amerikane, pasi e falënderoi All-llahun e Madhërueshëm, i lutet Atij për mirëkuptim dhe udhëzim dhe për pranimin e Fesë Islame, ndër të tjera, thotë: 
"Jetojmë në shekullin e ndërrimeve të mëdha e të shpejta dhe në pasiguri të plotë. Njerëzit janë shumë të shqetësuar. Megjithëkëtë, ka njerëz që po përpiqen të gjejnë rrugëdalje, që të shpëtojë njerëzimi nga kjo rrugë qorre ku është katandisur. Është e vërtetë se sot po jetojmë në kohën kur përparimi dhe civilizimi materialist kanë arritur kulmin, por njëkohësisht, cilësia e jetës dhe morali njerëzor kanë rënë aq poshtë saqë racës njerëzore po i afrohet kataklizma... 
Feja Islame ofron zgjidhje! Vetë fjala Islam do të thotë Paqe, Bindje...! Kur besimtari jeton në paqe dhe i bindet Zotit, i Cili është Një dhe i Vërtetë, atëherë Feja Islame ndikon intensivisht në mendimet dhe sjelljet e tij. Vetëm Zoti është Krijues, Sundues i Gjithësisë dhe njeriu vetëm Atij i përgjigjet... 
Islami e udhëzon njeriun, e drejton nga përparimi dhe zhvillimi i vazhdueshëm. Parimet e kësaj feje janë të arsyeshme, të dobishme për shëndetin fizik e psikik, dhe i përshtaten plotësisht natyrës njerëzore. 
Kjo fé nuk është vetem një sistem fetar, një ideologji apo religjion, sikur jemi mësuar ta quajmë, por është tërësia e jetës së njeriut, është sistem i gjithmbarshëm, gjithëpërfshirës, i cili të udhëzon, të drejton në çdo fushë të jetës, qoftë si individ, shoqëri apo bashkësi...! 
Përmes obligimeve fetare që i ka caktuar Zoti, marrëdhëniet ndaj jetës kanë një optimizëm, një shpresë dhe përmes tyre krijohet një identitet i veçantë në dobi të vetvetes, shoqërisë dhe natyrës. 
Feja Islame në Amerikë dhe në Evropë kuptohet gabimisht, sepse si e tillë edhe ju prezentohet njerëzve! Shumë njerëz në Amerikë mendojnë se kjo fé ështe ndonjë sektë apo ndonjë kult. All-llahu për ta është një hyjni pagane, kurse për Muhammedin alejhis-selam kujtojnë se është një person që adhurohet nga paganët e tejdetit, tejoqeanit...! 
Pse ndodh kështu? 
Ndodh kështu sepse ka lënë pasoja e kaluara historike me plot paragjykime, pasojat e kryqëzatave shekullore, propaganda e vazhdueshme me qëllime të caktuara, hegjemonizmi e të tjera... 
Por, e vërteta është se Feja Islame e liron njeriun nga prangat e sundimit material, nga epshet e shfrenuara shtazarake dhe e humanizon. Sinqerisht i lutem Zotit qe të ma pranojë këtë përpjekje modeste dhe të më ndihmojë që edhe të tjerët ta kuptojnë Fenë Islame, e cila u sjell dobi dhe është e vetmja rrugë për paqe dhe shpëtim..."

----------


## INDRITI

Më kujtohet se pengesa ime kryesore me rastin e përgjigjes së thirrjes së Islamit që ma bënte motra ime Rukaja, nuk ishte flijimi që duhej ta bëja – me ushqim, pije apo sjellje. Fakti se duhet të mësoj një gjuhë tjetër, plotësisht të re dhe për mua të panjohur deri tani, tek e fundit edhe t’i bëja lutjet më shpesh, ishte shkaktar që me netë të tëra mos të flejë. Pengesa e vetme në rrugën time për ta pranuar të Vërtetën ishte fakti se unë duhet të dukem si AJO! 
Motra ime mban hixhabin e plotë. Vetë mendimi se duhet ta fsheh tërë veshjen time të mrekullueshme, me diçka që për mua më shumë paraqiste një thes se sa diçka tjetër, goditi mburrjen time. Fakti se duhet të mbuloj flokët e mia, për të cilat kam shpenzuar shumë të holla dhe kohë, për mua me të vërtetë ishte i tepërt! Për shkak tërë kësaj, mund të më konsideroni si persone me përplot paragjykime dhe mburrje, por mendimet dhe veprat e tilla nuk duhet t’ju habisin. Sikur edhe të gjitha femrat e Perëndimit, jemi të mësuara dhe të edukuara ashtu që suksesin tonë ta konsiderojmë të mundshëm vetëm nëse jemi mjaft atraktive. Shoqëria kërkon pamje të paarritshme dhe joreale të bukurisë, të cilën gruaja përherë duhet ta ndjekë, arrijë dhe ta mirëmbajë. Harxhojmë kohën, energjinë dhe pasurinë tonë në këtë garë konstante dhe imagjinuese. Bëhemi robër të Revlonit, Vidal Sasunit, modës parisiene, dhe pashmangshëm robër të mburrjes …! 
Paraqitja modeste e muslimanes së veshur me hixhab të plotë është shenjë e pastërtisë shpirtërore dhe dinjitetit. Kjo i tregon botës se femra është e ndershme dhe se e ndanë menjëherë nga sjellja amorale e cila është transparente kur femrat dalin jashtë të veshura ashtu që nuk i lejojnë hapësirë fantazisë së njerëzve që e shohin. 
Mbulesa e një femre të ndershme dhe modeste tregon se ajo nuk dëshiron që feminiteti i saj të ketë ndonjë lidhje me meshkujt. 
Mbulesa gjithashtu shërben si mbrojtje e muslimanes nga e keqja që ekziston në shoqërinë rreth saj. Kur femra të mbajë mbulesën, është pak e besueshme se do ta “sulmojnë” edhe meshkujt me qëllime mëkatare. Gjithashtu, është pak e besueshme se do të shfrytëzohet për shkak dashurisë dhe feminitetit. Atë, si zëvendësim të dukjes dhe gjinisë, e vlerësojnë inteligjenca dhe aftësia e saj. 
Derisa është jashtë shtëpisë, duke mbajtur mbulesën, muslimanja është e lirë të përqëndrohet në detyrat që duhet kryer. Ajo nuk tenton që të flakërojë dikënd me paraqitjen e saj. Nuk brengoset se a thua flokët dhe makiazhin i ka në harmoni absolute, dhe më pak brengoset se a do ta shohin meshkujt më pak atraktive apo pse nuk është e veshur sipas modës së fundit. Hixhabi e liron nga kërkimi i lejeve prej dikujt, sepse ajo udhëzimin e kërkon vetëm nga All-llahu i Madhëruar. 
Virtyt tjetër i hixhabit është se zvogëlon dhe pamundëson rivalitetin ndërmjet femrave. Për shkak të ndjenjës garuese, femrat “më liberale” shpenzojnë pasurinë e tyre, flijojnë shëndetin me kirurgji plastike, në orvatjen dëshpëruese të mbajë hapin me kohën, pamjen ndryshuese të bukurisë. Në Islam, femra din të çmojë secilën femër tjetër për shkak të diturisë dhe inteligjencës së saj dhe dobisë sociale. 
Hixhabi ia jep femrës të drejtën që trupin e vet ta shpall për pronë private, e jo diçka me çka mund të spekulohet. 

Motra juaj në Islam, 
Sumejja Xhon

----------

